# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Стихи, стихи, стихи...

## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11 
Екатерина Яровая (1957 - 1992)    *Мои печали не по силам*  
1. 
Мои печали не по силам 
Тому, кто дремлет на ходу, 
К тому ж, отмечу я курсивом, 
В любовном пламенном бреду... 
И в упоительном экстазе 
Молчанье золото? Мура! 
Цветы засохли в вашей вазе, 
И их сменить дано пора.  
Писать стихи какая глупость! 
Быть ангелом какая чушь! 
Любви мужской известна скупость 
Будь он любовник, будь он муж.  
Но даже средненький сонет 
Прекрасней всех иных побед.  
2. 
Прекрасней всех иных побед 
Победа духа над кроватью! 
Но сколько не даю обет, 
Мужчин, как наших меньших братьев, 
Люблю я,.. как царей зверей. 
Люблю и женщин,.. потому как 
Они детей рожают в муках, - 
Мне жалко их как матерей.  
А так же я люблю вино, 
Наряды, деньги и машины, 
И чтобы с Вами заодно 
Меня любили все мужчины.  
Ведь обладает адской силой 
Все то, что сводит нас в могилу.  
3. 
Все то, что сводит нас в могилу, 
Все то, что гибелью грозит, 
Для сердца нашего так мило, 
А потому и нас манит.  
Я не люблю диеты строгой, 
А так же горнолыжный спорт, 
Бассейны, бани, хатха-йогу, 
Я не люблю ходить на корт, 
Где полубоги,.. полуснобы 
Об стенку ударяют мяч, 
Играют в лаун-теннис, чтобы 
Хоть как-то мускулы напрячь.  
А мне милей дым сигарет 
Любовь, печаль и прочий бред  
4. 
Любовь, печаль и прочий бред, 
Прыжки, ужимки и кокетство 
Уже преподносили с детства 
Мне неприятности и вред.  
Но все же Евы толстозадой 
Милей мне стройная Лилит, 
Мужчинам же другого надо: 
Им пышность радости сулит.  
Раз жировой прослойки нету, 
То для соблазна нет причин, - 
И сколько не ищу по свету, 
Других не встретила мужчин!  
Шипящих змей люблю корону, 
Я с нежным личиком Горгоны.  
5. 
Я с нежным личиком Горгоны, 
Сестра Ехидны и Химер, 
Не признаю муштру, погоны, 
Уз постоянства, крайних мер.  
Мои желания и страсти 
Шипят на умной голове. 
Цепей, наручников запястья 
Мои не ведали. Молве  
Записывать меня в поэты 
Угодно. Я пока молчу, 
Но все ж, скажу Вам по секрету, 
Я быть поэтом не хочу, -  
Как дура с писаной гитарой ! 
Я предпочла бы быть гетерой.  
6. 
Могла б соперничать с Венерой, 
И жить с богами наравне 
А подойти с высокой мерой, 
Так сам Юпитер пара мне!  
Несостоятельный любовник, 
Придирчивый не в меру муж, - 
О, боже, кто скажи виновник 
Моих невыразимых мук ?!  
Со мной быть нужно осторожным 
И не валяться на боку+ 
И что Юпитеру возможно, 
То не позволено быку.  
Но за Юпитера пока 
Держу я всякого быка.  
7. 
Держу я всякого быка 
За все и даже за рога. 
Но, да простят мне эту дерзость 
За что они меня все держат ?  
Я прихотлива и вольна, 
Себе шныряю на просторе, 
Как пресловутая волна, 
Вся в пенно-кружевном уборе.  
Я из капризов создана, 
И легкомысленных повадок, 
Я чашу страсти пью до дна, 
И мне напиток этот сладок.  
Хоть ноша жизни не легка, 
Держать не устает рука.  
8. 
Держать не устает рука 
Гитару, плетку, чашу, ношу. 
Так буду связана, пока 
С себя я это все не сброшу.  
Я брошу все, настанет день: 
Курить,.. ругаться матом,.. мужа,.. 
Пить,.. отчий дом,.. хандру и лень, 
Петь песни и готовит ужин.  
Освобожденная душа 
Взлетит к каким-то высям горним, 
Окинет сверху, не спеша 
Все копошенье взглядом гордым+...  
...Пора наверно, понемногу 
Мне подзаняться хатха-йогой+  
9. 
Мне подзаняться хатха-йогой 
Советуют специалисты. 
И я начну , пожалуй с богом, 
Пить мяту и тысячелистник,  
Начну проращивать пшеницу, 
Жевать орехи и коренья, 
И жизни новую страницу 
Начну без страха и сомненья...  
Я возлюблю себя, как бога, 
А может быть, еще нежней. 
От жизни нужно мне так много, 
А может быть, всего нужней  
Режим . Режим наладить строго 
Неплохо бы ,себе в подмогу.  
10. 
Неплохо бы, себе в подмогу 
Ходить на корты каждый день 
И выправляться понемногу, 
Отступит, может быть, мигрень!  
А может только иностранец 
Меня оценит и поймет, 
Фирмач, к примеру , итальянец , 
И он с собой меня возьмет  
Туда, где секс, духи и вина, 
Где солнце светит круглый год 
И где у каждого машина, 
А может даже самолет.  
Себя когда-нибудь продам 
В конце концов, признаюсь Вам !  
11. 
В конце концов, признаюсь Вам, 
Не так уж дорого я стою, 
Своим вниманьем удостою 
Любого, кто захочет сам  
Себя, как целую державу, 
Корону, скипетр к ногам! 
Держи! Носи! Цари на славу! 
Зажги сгорю! Проси отдам!  
Себя! Но велика держава, 
Корона давит, трон высок, - 
На королеву нет управы, 
Хоть дулу подставляй висок, -  
Тому , кому себя продам, 
Я, как и всем, не по зубам!  
12. 
Я, как и всем, не по зубам, 
Райцентрам, селам городам, 
Непритязательным и серым, 
Их служащим и офицерам.  
Но песня перехватит горло, 
И я опять с душою голой 
Стою, открыта всем ветрам, 
Родной стране, а так же Вам,  
Чей образ не дает покоя+ 
Увековечу Вас строкою, 
Но при условии, что Вы 
Меня оставите в живых.  
Я о пощаде запросила! 
Мои печали не по силам!..  
13. 
Мои печали не по силам!.. 
Прекрасней всех иных побед 
Все то, что сводит нас в могилу, - 
Любовь, печаль, и прочий бред.  
И с нежным личиком Горгоны 
Я предпочла бы быть гетерой, 
Во времена прекрасны оны 
Могла б соперничать с Венерой  
Держу я каждого быка, 
Держать не устает рука. 
Мне подзаняться хатха-йогой 
Неплохо бы себе в подмогу.  
В конце концов, признаюсь, - Вам 
Я, как и всем, не по зубам !

----------


## Lampada

*Сергей Золотусский* 
Поэт в России - больше не поэт. 
Он не погибнет храбро на дуэли, 
Не в лагере умрёт - в своей постели, 
И сам не встанет он под пистолет.  
Где имена, деянья и грехи? 
Пропали запрокинутые лица... 
Не зарыдает юная девица, 
Читая осиянные стихи.  
Поэта нет - и нет у власти слов, 
Так и у слова нет бывалой власти... 
И нет любви, и доблести, и счастья 
В стране поэтов и бунтовщиков. 
Где ангелы, что были тут как тут? 
Где бесы, что глядели из-за стенки? 
Леса, дороги, нивы, деревеньки 
И наяву, и в слове пропадут.  
И над страною меркнет Божий свет, 
И ликом опечалился Мессия: 
Поэт в России - больше не поэт, 
А без него Россия - не Россия.
___________________________ 
ПОЛЕ ЗРЕНИЯ 
Пропадаю, как трава в траве, 
Растворяюсь, как в дожде дождинка, 
Исчезаю, как в песке песчинка, 
Как волна в нахлынувшей волне. 
И не грустно, и не страшно мне: 
Остается радуга - улыбка, 
Остается песня - птичья скрипка 
В предвечерней тёплой тишине. 
И от облака к реке наискосок 
Луч и взгляд скользнули рикошетом 
И ушли, рассеявшись при этом, 
На уже темнеющий восток. 
Чисто дышит летом окоём, 
Не сидите дома, не скучайте, 
Вы гуляйте, пойте и играйте 
В этом поле зрения моём.

----------


## Man

Констатин Ваншенкин   
* * * 
Я вздрогнул: одноногий паренек
Стоял внизу — уверенный и ловкий,
На валенке единственном — конек,
Прикрученный растрепанной веревкой. 
В нелепом положении своем
Он выглядел таким невозмутимым.
Свободно оттолкнулся костылем
И покатил, повитый снежным дымом. 
Вот он уже мелькает вдалеке,
Вот снова приближается, как веха,
Летящий на единственном коньке,
Сын нашего отчаянного века. 
И он, и все товарищи его,
Скользящие навстречу или следом,
Привыкли и не видят ничего
Геройского, особенного в этом. 
Звенит конек, потом костыль стучит
И, как весло, мелькает над рекою.
Я проходил. Я тоже сделал вид,
Что каждый день встречается такое. 
1957

----------


## Man

Николай Заболоцкий 
Не позволяй душе лениться!
Чтоб в ступе воду не толочь,
Душа обязана трудиться
И день и ночь, и день и ночь!
Гони ее от дома к дому,
Тащи с этапа на этап,
По пустырю, по бурелому
Через сугроб, через ухаб!
Не разрешай ей спать в постели
При свете утренней звезды,
Держи лентяйку в черном теле
И не снимай с нее узды!
Коль дать ей вздумаешь поблажку,
Освобождая от работ,
Она последнюю рубашку
С тебя без жалости сорвет.
А ты хватай ее за плечи,
Учи и мучай дотемна,
Чтоб жить с тобой по-человечьи
Училась заново она.
Она рабыня и царица,
Она работница и дочь,
Она обязана трудиться
И день и ночь, и день и ночь!

----------


## Man

Александр Сергеевич Пушкин 
Младенцу 
Дитя, не смею над тобой
Произносить благословенья.
Ты взором, мирною душой, 
Небесный ангел утешенья. 
Да будут ясны дни твои, 
Как милый взор твой ныне ясен.
Меж лучших жребиев земли
Да будет жребий твой прекрасен.

----------


## Man

Константин Бальмонт 
ХОЧУ! 
Хочу быть дерзким
Хочу быть смелым
Из сочных гроздей
Венки свивать
Хочу упиться
Роскошным телом
Хочу одежды с тебя сорвать! 
Хочу я зноя атласной груди
Мы два желанья
В одно сольём
Уйдите, боги!
Уйдите, люди!
Мне сладко с нею
Побыть вдвоём! 
Пусть будет завтра
И мрак и холод
Сегодня сердце отдам лучу.
Я буду счастлив!
Я буду молод!
Я буду дерзок!
Я так хочу!

----------


## Man

Константин Бальмонт 
* * * 
Я мечтою ловил уходящие тени,
Уходящие тени погасавшего дня,
Я на башню всходил, и дрожали ступени,
И дрожали ступени под ногой у меня. 
И чем выше я шел, тем ясней рисовалисль,
Тем ясней рисовались очертанья вдали,
И какие-то звуки вдали раздавались,
Вкруг меня раздавались от Небес и Земли. 
Чем я выше всходил, тем светлее сверкали,
Тем светлее сверкали выси дремлющих гор,
И сияньем прощальным как будто ласкали,
Словно нежно ласкали отуманенный взор. 
И внизу подо мною уж ночь наступила,
Уже ночь наступила для уснувшей Земли,
Для меня же блистало дневное светило,
Огневое светило догорало вдали. 
Я узнал, как ловить уходящие тени,
Уходящие тени потускневшего дня,
И все выше я шел, и дрожали ступени,
И дрожали ступени под ногой у меня.

----------


## Lampada

Булат Окуджава 
Мне все известно. Я устал всё знать.  
и всё предвидеть.  
А между тем как запросто опять  
меня обидеть.   
Как мало значу я без гордых сил,  
в костюм зашитый.  
Мой опыт мне совсем не накопил  
от бед защиты.   
Судьба моя, беспомощна сама,  
и в ус не дует.  
История, сходящая с ума,  
со мной флиртует.  
 Флиртуй, флиртуй, сентябрьская ночь,  
кажись забавной.  
Невыносимо, но не превозмочь  
печали главной.  
Она стоит, как стрелочник за мной --  
служака честный --  
и отправляет мой состав земной  
в тупик небесный.

----------


## Man

Борис Пастернак 
*** 
Быть знаменитым некрасиво.
Не это подымает ввысь.
Не надо заводить архива,
Над рукописями трястись. 
Цель творчества - самоотдача,
А не шумиха, не успех.
Позорно, ничего не знача,
Быть притчей на устах у всех. 
Но надо жить без самозванства,
Так жить, чтобы в конце концов
Привлечь к себе любовь пространства,
Услышать будущего зов. 
И надо оставлять пробелы
В судьбе, а не среди бумаг,
Места и главы жизни целой
Отчеркивая на полях. 
И окунаться в неизвестность,
И прятать в ней свои шаги,
Как прячется в тумане местность,
Когда в ней не видать ни зги. 
Другие по живому следу
Пройдут твой путь за пядью пядь,
Но пораженья от победы
Ты сам не должен отличать. 
И должен ни единой долькой
Не отступаться от лица,
Но быть живым, живым и только,
Живым и только до конца.

----------


## Man

Николай Некрасов 
* * * 
Вчерашний день, часу в шестом,
Зашел я на Сенную;
Там били женщину кнутом,
Крестьянку молодую. 
Ни звука из ее груди,
Лишь бич свистал, играя...
И Музе я сказал: "Гляди!
Сестра твоя родная!"

----------


## Man

Фёдор Тютчев 
*** 
Умом Россию не понять,
Аршином общим не измерить:
У ней особенная стать -
В Россию можно только верить.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVJe8JsCJKo   
Автор стихов и исполнение - *Ева Ахтаева* 
ЕЩЕ РАЗ ПРО ЛЮБОВЬ... 
***
Родник любви, возникший неслучайно,
Подвластный повелению небес, -
Не наша – то божественная тайна
Рождения восьмого из чудес.  
В людской ли власти воле той перечить
И сомневаться : быть или не быть?
Нам лишь к назначенной заветной встрече
В хмельном потоке щепочками плыть…  
Волна страстей то вскинет, то накроет.
Уж сам себе ни царь, ни господин.
Спешишь туда, где, позабыв земное,
Два родника сливаются в один.   
***
О любви мы ничего не знаем.
Старый опыт не поможет вновь.
Каждый раз по-разному ступая,
К нам с небес спускается Любовь...  
Может плыть неспешною походкой,
Шаг за шагом, скромно пряча взор,
Говорить застенчиво и робко,
Заводя о дальнем разговор...  
Ну, а может бурею ворваться,
Всё смешав и в чувствах, и в судьбе.
В страстном "па" стремительного танца
Ввысь взметнуть под музыку небес.   
***
В близорукости дней лик любви не узнал.
Мои письма - пушинками...мимо...
В них несмелого "да" драгоценный опал,
Только вслушайся сердцем, любимый.  
Только душу навстречу судьбе распахни,
Снам небес приоткрой мрак портьерный.
Звёздный ласковый дождь все желанья твои
Непременно исполнит, поверь мне!  
Самым главным желанием - встреча двух Я,
Двух миров, двух комет в дымке млечной.
Коль на век опоздает комета твоя,
Не грусти, ведь любовь моя - вечна.  http://www.stihophone.ru/works.php?ID=3454

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJGygOF5YCA   
Стихи - *Михаил Сафин* 
Когда душа болит, 
Что ей сиянье дня, 
Что ей мерцанье звёзд - 
Когда душа горит? 
Когда полна огня, 
И белый свет не мил, 
Когда на сотни вёрст - 
Ковыль, один ковыль.  
Когда душа болит, 
И стынет льдом во сне - 
Приди, хотя б на миг, 
Поведай о весне! 
Ладонями коснись 
Заснеженных висков 
И тихо улыбнись, 
Продлись на семь веков.  
Чтоб на восходе дня, 
Как в детстве голубом, 
Проснуться, всех любя, 
И выбежать тайком 
В тот необъятный мир, 
Что травами пропах, 
Где в небе синь да ширь, 
Да месяц в облаках.  
В шальную высь глядеть 
И, растворяясь в ней, 
Не ведать о беде, 
О том, как всё сильней 
Сжимает сердце боль 
И душу холодит, 
О том, что и любовь 
Приходит уходить...

----------


## Lampada

Игорь  Губерман. Гарики на каждый день 
        Эту  книгу  не  следует  читать  подряд  и много, лучше по чуть-чуть из разных глав - по настроению.
        Эту книгу  не следует  читать как  источник  непререкаемой истины, ибо таковой в природе нет.
        Эту книгу не следует  читать, ища житейской мудрости, ибо автор сам по ней тоскует.
        Эту книгу не следует читать ради полезных мыслей, ибо  они всегда противоречат друг другу.
        Эту книгу не следует читать в надежде на советы и рецепты, ибо умному они не нужны, а дураку не помогут.
        Может  быть, эту  книгу  вообще  не  следует  читать. Но иметь ее дома под рукой - необходимо.  
        Как  многие  талантливые  художники, выехавшие на Запад в период  так  называемого  застоя, железной  рукой  удушавшего все ростки  свободной   мысли, он   покинул  СССР, чтобы   свободно заниматься своим творчеством. Ироничные на первый взгляд  строчки его стихов  проникнуты поистине  сыновней болью  за свою униженную Родину - за Россию, за ее терпеливый страдающий народ, обреченный вот уже более 70 лет нести тяжкий крест искупления за грехи  своих предков.   
 * ТОМ I *  
I. Как просто отнять у народа свободу: ее надо просто доверить народу 
Мне Маркса жаль: его наследство
свалилось в русскую купель;
здесь цель оправдывала средство
и средства обосрали цель. 
Что ни век, нам ясней и слышней
сквозь надрыв либерального воя:
нет опасней и нету вредней,
чем свобода совсем без конвоя. 
По крови проникая до корней
равнодушная тень утомления -
историческая усталость
бесноватого поколения. 
Не в силах нас ни смех, ни грех
свернуть с пути отважного,
мы строим счастье сразу всех,
и нам плевать на каждого. 
Мне повезло: я знал страну,
одну-единственную в мире,
в своём же собственном плену
в своей живущая квартире. 
Слой человека в нас чуть-чуть
наслоен зыбко и тревожно;
легко в скотину нас вернуть,
поднять обратно очень сложно. 
Где лгут и себе и друг другу,
и память не служит уму,
история ходит по кругу
из крови - по грязи - во тьму. 
Когда клубится страх кромешный
И тьму пронзает лай погонь
благословен любой, посмевший
не задувать в себе огонь. 
Все социальные системы -
от иерархии до братства -
стучатся лбами о проблемы
свободы, равенства и блядства. 
Возглавляя партии и классы,
лидеры вовек не брали в толк,
что идея, брошенная в массы -
это девка, брошенная в полк. 
Привычные безмолвствуют народы,
беззвучные горланят петухи;
мы созданы для счастья и свободы,
как рыба - для полета и ухи. 
Дороги к русскому ненастью
текли сквозь веру и веселье;
чем коллективней путь ко счастью,
тем горше общее похмелье. 
В кромешных ситуациях любых,
запутанных, тревожных и горячих,
спокойная уверенность слепых
кошмарнее растерянности зрячих. 
II. Среди немыслимых побед цивилизации мы одиноки, как карась в канализации 
Когда-нибудь, впоследствии, потом,
но даже в буквари поместят строчку,
что сделанное скопом и гуртом
расхлебывает каждый в одиночку. 
Никто из самых близких поневоле
в мои переживания не вхож,
храню свои душевные мозоли
от любящих участливых галош. 
В сердцах кому-нибудь грубя,
ужасно вероятно
однажды выйти из себя
и не войти обратно. 
С душою, раздвоенной, как копыто,
обеим чужероден я отчизнам -
еврей, где гоношат антисемиты,
и русский, где грешат сионанизмом. 
Не могу эту жизнь продолжать,
а порвать с ней мучительно сложно;
тяжелее всего уезжать
нам оттуда, где жить невозможно. 
Мне жаль небосвод этот синий,
жаль землю и жизни осколки;
мне страшно, что сытые свиньи,
страшней, чем голодные волки. 
То наслаждаясь, то скорбя,
держась пути любого,
будь сам собой, не то тебя
посадят за другого. 
Смешно, как люто гонит нас
в толкучку гомона и пира
боязнь остаться лишний раз
в пустыне собственного мира. 
Не прыгая с веком наравне,
будь человеком;
не то окажешься в говне
совместно с веком. 
Уехать. И жить в безопасном тепле.
И помнить и мучиться ночью.
Примерзла душа к этой стылой земле,
вросла в эту гиблую почву. 
Хотя и сладостен азарт
по сразу двум идти дорогам,
нельзя одной колодой карт
играть и с дьяволом и с Богом. 
Друзья всегда чуть привередливы.
И осмеять имеют склонность.
Друзья всегда чуть надоедливы.
Как верность и определенность. 
С успехами наук несообразно,
а ноет - и попробуй заглуши -
моя неоперабельная язва
на дне несуществующей души. 
Свои черты, штрихи и блики
в душе у каждого и всякого,
но непостижимо разнолики,
мы одиноки одинаково. 
Эта мысль - украденный цветок,
просто рифма ей не повредит:
человек совсем не одинок -
кто-нибудь всегда за ним следит. 
 Звоните поздней ночью мне, друзья,
не бойтесь помешать и разбудить;
кошмарно близок час, когда нельзя
и некуда нам будет позвонить. 
III. В борьбе за народное дело я был инородное тело 
Красив, умен, слегка сутул,
набит мировоззрением,
вчера в себя я заглянул
и вышел с омерзением. 
На дворе стоит эпоха,
а в углу стоит кровать,
 когда мне с бабой плохо,
на эпоху мне плевать. 
Мне моя брезгливость дорога,
мной руководящая давно:
даже чтобы плюнуть во врага,
я не набираю в рот говно. 
Пишу не мерзко, но не ровно;
трудиться лень, а праздность злит.
Живу с еврейкой полюбовно,
хотя душой - антисемит. 
Я живу - не придумаешь лучше,
сам себя подпирая плечом,
сам себе одинокий попутчик,
сам с собой не согласный ни в чем. 
Пока не поставлена клизма,
я жив и довольно живой;
коза моего оптимизма
питается трын-травой. 
Я оттого люблю лежать
и в потолок плюю, что чист и,
что не хочу судьбе мешать
кроить судьбу мою. за все, 
Я понял вдруг, что правильно живу,
слава Богу, не бездарен,
по чувству, что во сне и наяву
что происходит, благодарен. 
Будущее - вкус не портит мне,
мне дрожать за будущее лень;
думать каждый день о черном дне -
значит делать черным каждый день. 
В жизненной коллизии любой
жалостью не суживая веки,
трудно, наблюдая за собой,
думать хорошо о человеке. 
На всех перепутьях, что пройдены,
держали, желая мне счастья,
стальные объятия родины
и шею мою, и запястья. 
Я не верю вранью отпетому
о просвете во мраке мглистом.
Я отчаялся. И поэтому
стал отчаянным оптимистом. 
Во всем со всеми наравне,
как капелька в росе,
в одном лишь был иной, чем все -
что жить не мог в говне. 
В этом странном окаянстве -
как живу я? Чем дышу?
Шум и хам царят в пространстве,
шумный хам и хамский шум. 
Отнюдь я не был манекен,
однако не был и в балете;
я тот никто, кто был никем,
и очень был доволен этим. 
В эту жизнь я пришел не затем,
чтобы въехать в сенат на коне,
и доволен сполна уже тем,
что никто не завидует мне. 
Что стал я пролетарием - горжусь;
без устали, без отдыха, без фальши
стараюсь, напрягаюсь и тружусь,
как юный лейтенант - на генеральше. 
Всю молодость любил я поезда,
поэтому тот час мне неизвестен,
когда моя счастливая звезда
взошла и не нашла меня на месте. 
Мой разум честно сердцу служит,
всегда шепча, что повезло,
что все могло намного хуже,
еще херовей быть могло. 
Куда по смерти душу примут,
я с Богом торга не веду;
в раю намного мягче климат,
но лучше общество в аду. 
IV. Семья от бога нам дана, замена счастию она. 
Женщиной славно от века
все, чем прекрасна семья;
женщина - друг человека
даже, когда он свинья. 
Брожу ли я по уличному шуму,
ем кашу или моюсь по субботам,
я вдумчиво обдумываю думу:
за что меня считают идиотом. 
Творец дал женскому лицу
способность перевоплотиться:
сперва мы вводим в дом овцу,
а после терпим от волчицы. 
Не брани меня, подруга,
отвлекись от суеты,
все и так едят друг друга,
а меня еще и ты. 
Я долго жил как холостяк,
и быт мой был изрядно пуст,
хотя имел один пустяк:
свободы запах, цвет и вкус. 
Был холост - снились одалиски,
вакханки, шлюхи, гейши, киски;
теперь со мной живет жена,
а ночью снится тишина. 
Тому, что в семействе трещина,
всюду одна причина:
в жене пробудилась женщина,
в муже уснул мужчина. 
Еще в нас многое звериным
осталось в каждом, но великая
жестокость именно к любимым -
лишь человеку данность дикая. 
Тюремщик дельный и толковый,
жизнь запирает нас надолго,
смыкая мягкие оковы
любви, привычности и долга. 
Хвалите, бабы, мужиков:
мужик за похвалу
достанет месяц с облаков
и пыль сметет в углу. 
Если рвется глубокая связь,
боль разрыва врачуется солью.
Хорошо расставаться, смеясь -
над собой, над разлукой, над болью. 
Семья - театр, где не случайно
у всех народов и времен
вход облегченный чрезвычайно
а выход сильно затруднен. 
Сегодня для счастливого супружества
у женщины должно быть много мужества. 
V. Если жизнь излишне деловая, функция слабеет половая. 
Прожив уже почти полвека.
тьму перепробовав работ,
я убежден, что человека
достоин лишь любовный пот. 
Время наше будет знаменито
тем, что сотворило страха ради
новый вариант гермафродита:
плотью - мужики, а духом - бляди. 
Рассудок, не знававший безрассудства,
и ум, где шалопайство не с руки,
и разум, неотзывчивый для чувства -
от мудрости безмерно далеки. 
Не суйся запевалой и горнистом,
но с бодростью и следуй и веди;
мужчина быть обязан оптимистом,
все лучшее имея впереди. 
Поскольку жизнь, верша полет,
чуть воспарив - опять в навозе,
всерьез разумен только тот,
кто не избыточно серьезен. 
Человек без тугой и упрямой
самовольной повадки в решениях
постепенно становится дамой,
искушенной во всех отношениях. 
Сегодня столь же, сколь вчера,
земля полна пиров и казней;
зло обаятельней добра,
и гибче и разнообразней. 
За что люблю я разгильдяев,
блаженных духом, как тюлень,
что нет меж ними негодяев
и делать пакости им лень. 
У скряги прочные запоры,
у скряги темное окно,
у скряги вечные запоры -
он жаден даже на говно. 
Лишь перед смертью человек
соображает кончив путь,
что слишком короток наш век,
чтобы спешить куда-нибудь. 
Наш разум лишь смехом полощется
от глупости, скверны и пакости,
а смеха лишенное общество
скудеет в клиническом пафосе. 
Есть страсти, коим в восхваленье
ничто нигде никем не сказано;
я славлю лень - преодоление
корысти, совести и разума. 
Пути добра с путями зла
так перепутались веками,
что и чистейшие дела
творят грязнейшими руками. 
Я уважаю лень за то, что
в ее бездейственной тиши
живую мысль питает почва
моей несуетной души. 
Господь, лепя людей со скуки,
бывал порою скуповат,
и что частично вышли суки,
он сам отчасти виноват. 
Гниенье основ - анекдота основа,
а в нем стало явно видней,
что в русской комедии много смешного,
но мало веселого в ней. 
В искушениях всяких и разных
дух и плоть искушать ни к чему;
ничего нет страшней для соблазна,
чем немедля предаться ему. 
VI. Кто томим духовной жаждой, тот не жди любви сограждан 
На безрассудства и оплошности
я рад пустить остаток дней,
но плещет море сытой пошлости
о берег старости моей. 
Если крепнет в нашей стае
климат страха и агрессии,
сразу глупость возрастает
в гомерической прогрессии. 
Когда сидишь в собраньях шумных,
язык пылает и горит;
но люди делятся на умных
и тех, кто много говорит. 
Опять стою, понурив плечи,
не отводя застывших глаз:
как вкус у смерти безупречен
в отборе лучших среди нас. 
Чтоб выжить и прожить на этом свете,
пока земля не свихнута с оси,
держи себя на тройственном запрете:
не бойся, не надейся, не проси. 
Весомы и сильны среда и случай,
но главное - таинственные гены,
и как образованием ни мучай,
от бочек не родятся Диогены. 
Чтобы плесень сытой скудости
не ползла цвести в твой дом -
из пруда житейской мудрости
черпай только решетом. 
Наука наукой, но есть и приметы;
я твердо приметил сызмальства,
что в годы надежды плодятся поэты,
а в пору гниенья - начальство. 
Сквозь вековые непогоды
идет, вершит, берет свое -
дурак, явление природы,
загадка замыслов ее. 
Добро уныло и занудливо,
и постный вид, и ходит боком,
а зло обильно и причудливо,
со вкусом, запахом и соком. 
В цветном разноголосом хороводе,
в мелькании различий и примет
есть люди, от которых свет исходит,
и люди, поглощающие свет. 
На людях часто отпечатаны
истоки, давшие им вырасти:
есть люди, пламенем зачатые,
а есть рожденные от сырости. 
Всегда и всюду тот, кто странен,
кто не со всеми наравне,
нелеп и как бы чужестранен
в своей родимой стороне. 
VII. Увы, но истина - блудница, ни с кем ей долго не лежится 
Я охладел к научным книжкам
не потому, что был ленив;
ученья корень горек слишком,
а плод, как правило, червив. 
ХХ век настолько обнажил
конструкции людской несовершенство,
что явно и надолго отложил
надежды на всеобщее блаженство. 
В прошлом были те же соль и мыло,
хлеб, вино и запах тополей;
в прошлом только будущее было
радужней, надежней и светлей. 
Признаться в этом странно мне,
поскольку в этом мало чести,
но я с собой наедине
глупей, чем если с кем-то вместе. 
Толпа естествоиспытателей
на тайны жизни пялит взоры,
а жизнь их шлет к ебени матери
сквозь их могучие приборы. 
Живи и пой. Спешить не надо.
Природный тонок механизм:
любое зло - своим же ядом
свой отравляет организм. 
Смешно, как тужатся мыслители -
то громогласно, то бесшумно -
забыв, что разум недействителен,
когда действительность безумна. 
Высшая у жизни драгоценность -
дух незатухающих сомнений,
низменному ближе неизменность,
Богу - постоянство изменений. 
Поэзия - нет дела бесполезней
в житейской деловитой круговерти,
но все, что не исполнено поэзии,
бесследно исчезает после смерти. 
Сегодня я далек от осуждений
промчавшейся по веку бури грозной,
эпоха грандиозных заблуждений
останется эпохой грандиозной. 
Покой и лень душе немыслимы,
Вся жизнь ее - отдача хлопотам
по кройке платья голым истинам,
раздетым разумом и опытом. 
На житейских внезапных экзаменах,
где решенья - крутые и спешные,
очень часто разумных и праведных
посрамляют безумцы и грешные. 
На собственном горбу и на чужом
я вынянчил понятие простое:
бессмысленно идти на танк с ножом,
но если очень хочется, то стоит. 
Чем у идеи вид проворней,
тем зорче бдительность во мне:
ведь у идей всегда есть корни,
а корни могут быть в говне. 
Навеки в душе моей пятна
остались, как страха посев,
боюсь я всего, что бесплатно
и благостно равно для всех. 
Всю жизнь готов дробить я камни,
пока семью кормить пригоден;
свобода вовсе не нужна мне,
но надо знать, что я свободен. 
Наездник, не касавшийся коня,
соитие без общего огня,
дождями обойденная листва -
вот ум, в котором нету шутовства. 
Творчеству полезны тупики:
боли и бессилия ожог
разуму и страху вопреки
душу вынуждают на прыжок. 
Только в мерзлой трясине по шею,
на непрочности зыбкого дна,
в буднях бедствий, тревог и лишений
чувство счастья дается сполна. 
Найдя предлог для диалога,
- Как ты сварил такой бульон?
спрошу я вежливо у Бога.
- По пьянке, - грустно скажет Он. 
Нашей творческой мысли затеи
неразрывны с дыханьем расплаты;
сотворяют огонь - прометеи,
применяют огонь - геростраты. 
О жизни за гробом забота
совсем не терзает меня;
вливаясь в извечное что-то,
уже это буду не я. 
Мудрость Бога учла заранее
пользу вечного единения:
где блаженствует змей познания,
там свирепствует червь сомнения. 
В толпе прельстительных идей
и чистых мыслей благородных
полно пленительных блядей,
легко доступных, но бесплодных. 
Во всех делах, где ум успешливый
победу праздновать спешит,
он ловит грустный и усмешливый
взгляд затаившейся души. 
Мы тревожны, как зябкие зяблики,
жить уверенно нету в нас сил:
червь сомнения жил, видно, в яблоке,
что когда-то Адам надкусил. 
Нам глубь веков уже видна
неразличимою деталью,
и лишь историку дана
возможность врать документально. 
Уйду навсегда в никуда и нигде,
а все, что копил и вынашивал,
миг отразится в текучей воде
проточного времени нашего. 
Как не торжествует зло и свинство,
а надежды теплятся, упорны:
мир спасет святое триединство
образа, гармонии и формы. 
Два смысла в жизни - внутренний и внешний,
у внешнего - дела, семья, успех;
а внутренний - неясный и нездешний -
в ответственности каждого за всех. 
Должно быть потому на берегу
топчусь я в недоверии к судьбе,
что в тайне сам себя я берегу
от разочарования в себе. 
Наш ум и задница - товарищи,
хоть их союз не симметричен:
талант нуждается в седалище,
а жопе разум безразличен. 
Бежишь, почти что настигая,
пыхтишь в одежде лет и знаний,
хохочет истина нагая,
колыша смехом облик задний. 
VIII. Счастливые потом всегда рыдают, что вовремя часов не наблюдают 
Я враг дискуссий и собраний,
и в спорах слова не прошу;
имея истину в кармане,
в другом закуску я ношу. 
Как счастье ни проси и ни зови,
подачки его скупы или круты:
дни творчества, мгновения любви,
надежды и доверия минуты. 
Зря и глупо иные находят,
что ученье - пустяк безразличный:
человек через школу проходит
из родильного дома в публичный. 
Чтоб жизнь испепелилась не напрасно,
не мешкай прожигать ее дотла;
никто не знает час, когда пространство
разделит наши души и тела. 
Из лет, надеждами богатых,
навстречу ветру и волне
мы выплываем на фрегатах,
а доплываем - на бревне. 
Счастье - что подвижны ум и тело,
что спешит удача за невзгодой,
счастье - осознание предела,
данное нам веком и природой. 
Анахорет и нелюдим
и боязливец неудачи
приходит цел и невредим
к покойной старости собачей. 
Как молод я был! Как летал я во сне!
В года эти нету возврата.
Какие способности спали во мне!
Проснулись и смылись куда-то. 
По времени скользя и спотыкаясь,
мы шьемся сквозь минуты и года,
и нежную застенчивую завязь
доводим до трухлявого плода. 
Мне жаль потерь и больно от разлук,
но я не сожалею, оглянувшись,
о том далеком прошлом, где споткнувшись,
я будущее выронил из рук. 
Кто несуетливо и беспечно
время проводил и коротал, мы глупы,
к старости о жизни знает нечто
большее, чем тот, кто процветал. 
Сперва, резвясь на жизненном просторе,
словно молодость сама;
умнеем после первого же горя,
а после терпим горе от ума. 
Деньгами, славой и могуществом
пренебрегал сей прах и тлен;
из недвижимого имущества
имел покойный только член. 
Ты пишешь мне, что все темно и плохо,
Все жалким стало, вянущим и слабым;
но, друг мой, не в ответе же эпоха
за то, что ты устал ходить по бабам. 
Когда весна, теплом дразня,
скользит по мне горячим глазом,
ужасно жаль мне, что нельзя
залечь на две кровати разом. 
С каждым годом суетней планета,
с каждым днем кишение быстрей,
губят вырастающих поэтов
гонор, гонорар и гонорея. 
Дымись, покуда не погас,
и пусть волнуются придурки -
когда судьба докурит нас,
куда швырнет она окурки. 
В нашем климате, слезном и сопельном
исчезает, почти забываемый,
оптимизм, изумительный опиум,
из себя самого добываемый. 
Надо жить наобум, напролом,
наугад и на ощупь во мгле,
ибо нынче сидим за столом,
а назавтра лежим на столе. 
Люблю апрель - снега прокисли,
журчит капель, слезой звеня,
и в голову приходят мысли
и не находят в ней меня. 
Какое счастье, что вокруг
живут просторно и привольно
слова и запах, цвет и звук,
фактура, линия и форма. 
Все лучшее, что делается нами
весенней созидательной порой,
творится не тяжелыми трудами,
а легкою искрящейся игрой. 
Гори огнем, покуда молод,
подругу грей и пей за двух,
незримо лижет вечный холод
и тленный член, и пленный дух. 
Чтобы в этой жизни горемычной
быть милей удаче вероятной,
молодость должна быть энергичной,
старость, по возможности - опрятной.  *Случилось нынче на потеху.
что я, стареющий еврей,
вдруг отыскал свой ключ к успеху,
но не нашел к нему дверей.* 
Мы сами вяжем в узел нити
узора жизни в мироздании,
причина множества событий -
в готовном общем ожидании. 
Возраст одолев, гляжу я сверху:
все мираж. иллюзия, химера;
жизнь моя - возведенная церковь,
из которой выветрилась вера. 
Теперь я понимаю очень ясно,
и чувствую и вижу очень зримо:
неважно, что мгновение прекрасно,
а важно, что оно неповторимо. 
Счет лет ведут календари
морщинами подруг,
и мы стареем - изнутри,
снаружи и вокруг. 
Наш путь из ниоткуда в никуда -
такое краткосрочное событие,
что жизни остается лишь черта
меж датами прибытия-убытия 
Бесплоден, кто в пору цветения
обидчив, уныл и сердит;
гниение - форма горения,
но только ужасно смердит. 
Везде долги: мужской, супружеский,
гражданский, родственный и дружеский,
долг чести, совести, пера,
и кредиторов до хера. 
Вот человек. Он всем доволен.
И тут берет его в тиски
Потребность в горечи и боли,
и жажда грусти и тоски. 
Ах, юность, юность! Ради юбки
самоотверженно и вдруг
душа кидается в поступки,
производимые из брюк. 
Не всякий миг пружинит в нас
готовность к подвигам и бедам,
и часто мы свой звездный час
проводим, сидя за обедом. 
Эпохи крупных ослеплений
недолго тянутся на свете,
залившись кровью поколений,
рожденных жить в эпохи эти. 
Взросление - пожизненный урок
умения творить посильный пир,
и те, кто не построил свой мирок,
охотно перестраивают мир. 
Не тужи, дружок, что прожил
ты свой век не в лучшем виде:
все про всех одно и то же
говорят на панихиде. 
IX. Увы, но улучшить бюджет нельзя, не запачкав манжет 
Наследства нет, а мир суров;
что делать бедному еврею?
Я продаю свое перо,
и жаль, что пуха не имею. 
Не плачься, милый, за вином
на мерзость, подлость и предательство;
связав судьбу свою с говном,
терпи его к себе касательство. 
Бюрократизм у нас от немца,
а лень и рабство - от татар,
и любопытно присмотреться,
откуда винный перегар. 
Родясь не обезьяной и не сфинксом,
я нитку, по которой стоит жить,
стараюсь между святостью и свинством
подальше от обоих проложить. 
Печальный знак несовершенства
есть в быте нашего жилья:
везде угрюмое мошенство,
и нет веселого жулья. 
Мы сохранили всю дремучесть
былых российских поколений,
но к ним прибавили пахучесть
своих духовных выделений. 
Мужик, теряющий лицо,
почуяв страх едва,
теряет, в сущности, яйцо,
а их - всего лишь два. 
В любимой сумрачной отчизне
я понял ясно и вполне,
что пошлость - верный спутник жизни,
тень на засаленной стене. 
Высокий свет в грязи погас,
фортуна новый не дарует;
блажен, кто верует сейчас,
но трижды счастлив, . 
С любым доброжелателен и прост,
ни хитростью не тронут, ни коварством,
я выжига, пройдоха и прохвост,
кто ворует. когда имею дело с государством 
Скука. Зависть. Одиночество.
Липкость вялого растления.
Потребительское общество
без продуктов потребления. 
Совсем на жизнь я не в обиде,
ничуть свой жребий не кляну;
как все, в говне по шею сидя,
усердно делаю волну. 
Блажен, заставший время славное
во весь размах ума и плеч, идея,
но есть эпохи, когда главное -
себя от мерзости сберечь. 
Есть в каждой нравственной системе
общая для всех:
нельзя и с теми быть, и с теми,
не предавая тех и тех. 
Мои способности и живость
карьеру сделать мне могли,
но лень, распутство и брезгливость
меня, по счастью, сберегли. 
X. Живу я более, чем умеренно, страстей не более, чем у мерина 
Бывает - проснешься, как птица,
крылатой пружиной на взводе,
и хочется жить и трудиться;
но к завтраку это проходит. 
Не жаворонок я и не сова,
и жалок в этом смысле жребий мой:
с утра забита чушью голова,
а к вечеру набита ерундой. 
Дивный возраст маячит вдали -
когда выцветет все, о чем думали,
когда утром ничто не болит
будет значить, что мы уже умерли. 
Моих друзей ласкают Музы,
менять лежанку их не тянет,
они солидны, как арбузы:
растет живот и кончик вянет. 
Изведав быстрых дней течение,
я не скрываю опыт мой:
ученье - свет, а неучение -
уменье пользоваться тьмой. 
Моей душе привычен риск,
но в час разлуки с телом бренным
ей сам Господь предъявит иск
за смех над стадом соплеменным. 
Радость - ясноглазая красотка,
у покоя - стеганный халат,
у надежды - легкая походка,
скепсис плоскостоп и хромоват. 
Неволя, нездоровье, нищета -
солисты в заключительном концерте,
где кажется блаженством темнота
неслышно приближающейся смерти. 
Весенние ликующие воды
поют, если вовлечься и прильнуть,
про дикую гармонию природы
и знать о нас не знающей ничуть. 
Умру за рубежом или в отчизне,
с диагнозом не справятся врачи:
я умер от злокачественной жизни,
какую с наслаждением влачил. 
Душа отпылала, погасла,
состарилась, влезла в халат,
но ей, как и прежде, неясно, и фактом,
что делать и кто виноват. 
Я жил отменно: жёг себя дотла,
со вкусом пил, молчал, когда молчали,
что печаль моя светла,
оправдывал источники печали. 
Наружу круто выставив иголки,
укрыто провожу остаток дней;
душе милы и ласточки, и волки,
но мерзостно обилие свиней.

----------


## Lampada

Юрий Ряшинцев 
КРЕПОСТЬ АНАНУРИ
И. И. 
Вновь Ананури, камень, который горит изнутри розовым светом. 
Если бы снова влюбиться и долго любить и никогда не признаться в этом!.. 
В узкой бойнице — столбик небес и мелькнувшая чёрная тихая птица. 
Вот бы признаться и долго любить и уже никогда ни в кого не влюбиться!.. 
Красный автобус проглотил и унёс остатки крикливой туристской оравы. 
Серое русло чересчур широко для зелёного тока Арагвы.
Но лишь безумец, не зная коня, надрывает без толку неживые поводья, 
Богу угодны душа и река в год полнокровья и в час половодья, 
Так ясно в пору первой листвы, в пору цветущих вишен, черешен, 
Что переступающий через любовь не перед ней — пред собою грешен, 
Так ясно у ананурской стены, что тот не судья, кто себя не судит. 
Это в привычках народных святынь — становиться святынями личных судеб. 
Потому что куда нам ещё — куда? — в дни, когда всё так нестойко, зыбко, 
И нельзя не плакать, но плакать нельзя — останавливает каменная улыбка, 
Останавливает, завораживает, заставляет понять, что и ты — лишь летучее семя жизни, 
Но дождутся лишь плоти, а сути твоей — перемрут, не дождутся могильные слизни. 
Что за вино в скудельном сосуде, который на камень глядит в надежде, 
Что ничего не случится такого, чего бы уже не случалось прежде?

----------


## mercurius

Лампада, 
Спасибо Вам большое за эти стихи. Можно рекомедовать несколько стихов Есенина? 
mercurius

----------


## Lampada

> Лампада, 
> Спасибо Вам большое за эти стихи. Можно рекомедовать несколько стихов Есенина? 
> mercurius

 Конечно!   ::

----------


## Lampada

Юрий Ряшенцев читает свои стихи: http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=657.14

----------


## Lampada

*Владимир Соколов* 
Я устал от двадцатого века,
От его окровавленных рек.
И не надо мне прав человека,
Я давно уже не человек. 
Я давно уже ангел, наверно,
Потому что печалью томим,
Не прошу, чтоб меня легковерно
От земли, что так выглядит скверно,
Шестикрылый унёс серафим. 
***  
Весна. Финансовые затруднения.
Черёмуха около небосвода.
Когда я почувствовал гул падения,
Мне ветку протягивала природа. 
Вот так. Но в воду я тем не менее
Всё реже совался, не зная брода...
Когда во мне убивали гения,
Хорошая, помню, была погода. 
***  
Листья летят пургой,
Маленьких птиц пугая:
Скоро придёт другой,
Скоро придёт другая. 
Милая, Бог с тобой,
Мы недостойны рая. 
Скоро придёт другой,
Скоро придёт другая. 
Знает цветок сухой,
Знает земля сырая:
Скоро придёт другой,
Скоро придёт другая. 
Милая, Бог с тобой,
Не унывай, родная,
Скоро придёт другой,
Скоро придёт другая. 
***  
Осторожней со словом, мадам!
Нет, я вас никогда не предам.
Никогда не оставлю в беде,
Не обижу ни в чём и нигде. 
Есть у слова особая власть —
Утешением к сердцу припасть.
Но и сила смертельная есть.
Вы не знаете, что предпочесть. 
Осторожней со словом, прошу.
Я ведь сам говорю и пишу!
И как часто я думаю сам:
Лучше б мысли читать по глазам. 
***  
Мне страшно, 
что жизнь прожита,
Что смерть — 
это значит домой.
Что снова трясёт нищета
На грязных вокзалах сумой. 
Что родина — это слеза,
Что мать —  это холм без креста.
Что вор — закативши глаза,
Гнусит: мир спасёт красота. 
А в целом... Да что говорить!
Всего мне страшнее сейчас,
Что я не могу сотворить
Из прошлого будущий час. 
***   
Поэзия, одна не знаешь ты,
В чём цель твоя конечная... 
Иначе
Ты проявила б все свои черты
Давным-давно. 
И ни одной не пряча. 
Тебе твердит угрюмо:
 «Ты не та, —
Большой знаток, — 
Идёшь не в ногу с веком!»
А ты молчишь, 
задумавшись спроста:
Что происходит
 с этим человеком. 
***  
Зима повисла на ресницах,
На ближних ветках.
На вереницах
Дальних елей
И на беседках. 
Снег представляет зиму в лицах
Людей, зверушек...
Зима повисла на ресницах,
Ветвях опушек. 
Снег нынешний 
со днём вчерашним
Связует искра,
Всё близко так, 
что даже страшно,
Что так всё близко... 
... Зима повисла на реснице
И на созвездье. 
***  
Нет сил никаких улыбаться, 
Как раньше с тобой говорить,
На доброе слово сдаваться,
Недоброе слово хулить. 
Я всё тебе отдал. И тело,
И душу — до крайнего дня.
Послушай, куда же ты дела,
Куда же ты дела меня? 
На узкие листья рябины,
Шумя, налетает закат.
И тучи на нас, как руины
Воздушного замка, летят. 
***

----------


## Lampada

Константин ЛЕВИН (1924-1984)  
      НАС ХОРОНИЛА АРТИЛЛЕРИЯ  
      Нас хоронила артиллерия. 
      Сначала нас она убила. 
      Но, не гнушаясь лицемерия, 
      Теперь клялась, что нас любила.  
      Она выламывалась жёрлами, 
      Но мы не верили ей дружно 
      Всеми обрубленными нервами 
      В натруженных руках медслужбы.  
      Мы доверяли только морфию, 
      По самой крайней мере -- брому. 
      А те из нас, что были мёртвыми,-- 
      Земле, и никому другому.  
      Тут всё ещё ползут, минируют 
      И принимают контрудары. 
      А там -- уже иллюминируют, 
      Набрасывают мемуары...  
      И там, вдали от зоны гибельной, 
      Циклюют и вощат паркеты. 
      Большой театр квадригой вздыбленной 
      Следит салютную ракету.  
      И там, по мановенью Файеров, 
      Взлетают стаи Лепешинских, 
      И фары плавят плечи фраеров 
      И шубки женские в пушинках.  
      Бойцы лежат. Им льёт регалии 
      Монетный двор порой ночною. 
      Но пулеметы обрыгали их 
      Блевотиною разрывною!  
      Но тех, кто получил полсажени, 
      Кого отпели суховеи, 
      Не надо путать с персонажами 
      Ремарка и Хемингуэя.  
      Один из них, случайно выживший, 
      В Москву осеннюю приехал. 
      Он по бульвару брёл как выпивший 
      И средь живых прошёл как эхо.  
      Кому-то он мешал в троллейбусе 
      Искусственной ногой своею. 
      Сквозь эти мелкие нелепости 
      Он приближался к Мавзолею.  
      Он вспомнил холмики размытые, 
      Куски фанеры по дорогам, 
      Глаза солдат, навек открытые, 
      Спокойным светятся упрёком.  
      На них пилоты с неба рушатся, 
      Костями в тучах застревают... 
      Но не оскудевает мужество, 
      Как небо не устаревает.  
      И знал солдат, равны для Родины 
      Те, что заглотаны войною, 
      И те, что тут лежат, схоронены 
      В самой стене и под стеною.  
          1946.

----------


## Lampada

Борис Пастернак  
      Во всем мне хочется дойти 
      До самой сути. 
      В работе, в поисках пути, 
      В сердечной смуте.  
      До сущности протекших дней, 
      До их причины, 
      До оснований, до корней, 
      До сердцевины.  
      Всё время схватывая нить 
      Судеб, событий, 
      Жить, думать, чувствовать, любить, 
      Свершать открытья.  
      О, если бы я только мог 
      Хотя отчасти, 
      Я написал бы восемь строк 
      О свойствах страсти.  
      О беззаконьях, о грехах, 
      Бегах, погонях, 
      Нечаянностях впопыхах, 
      Локтях, ладонях.  
      Я вывел бы её закон, 
      Её начало, 
      И повторял ее имен 
      Инициалы.  
      Я б разбивал стихи, как сад. 
      Всей дрожью жилок 
      Цвели бы липы в них подряд, 
      Гуськом, в затылок.  
      В стихи б я внёс дыханье роз, 
      Дыханье мяты, 
      Луга, осоку, сенокос, 
      Грозы раскаты.  
      Так некогда Шопен вложил 
      Живое чудо 
      Фольварков, парков, рощ, могил 
      В свои этюды.  
      Достигнутого торжества 
      Игра и мука 
      Натянутая тетива 
      Тугого лука.

----------


## Lampada

Ю.Ряшенцев  
 Возвращение в даиси 
Вздыбленный проулок, сумасшедшая икона
Смотрит тёмным взором в неглубокое окно,
Голубое дерево тбилисского балкона
Язычками перца вдоль перил опалено. 
Здравствуй, свадьба курдская, звени-бренчи на таре,
Дай увидеть счастье - да скорее отпусти!
Аль за жёлтой речкою, в высоком авлабаре,
Улочки сосчитаны, не спутаны пути? 
Где же наша молодость? - да здесь же, за горами.
Волей честной памяти, средь честной суеты
Прошлое, как дьявол, заключённый в пентаграмме,
Всё никак не вырвется из городской черты. 
Всё поёт в подвальчике лудильщик или медник,
Всё поёт, всё жалится, всё просит поберечь
Огненный, балкончатый, певучий заповедник
Диких и непуганых, и не забытых встреч. 
Имена ли, даты ли и - да свершится! - лица:
Синий свет даиси к воскрешению воззвал.
Розовеет в сумраке кривая черепица,
Вот забрезжил в комнате хевсурский твой овал. 
Но и смерть немыслима, и жизнь неповторима! -
Мальчик моментальный, проносящий в дом лаваш,
Забери и взгляд свой, и меня, и запах дыма
В дальний вечер - твой ещё, давно уже не наш. 
И тогда на улочке, даст Бог, такой же тесной,
В незнакомой памяти, в неизвестный миг,
В час даиси пристальный я, может быть, воскресну;
Дай нам Боже, мальчик мой, дай нам Бог, старик...

----------


## randir

*Евгений Скворешнев (Скворцов)* 
«Будь русским!» 
Быть русским – не заслуга, но обуза.
Когда под гул набата, на бегу,
Вожжами подпоясавшись кургузо,
Хватаем мы оглоблю и слегу. 
О собственной забыть беде и боли,
Не поумнев нисколько до седин…
Быть русским – значит воином быть в  поле,
Пусть даже в этом поле ты один. 
Быть русским – не награда, а расплата.
За то, что миру душу нарасплат,
За чужака встаешь ты, как за брата,
А он потом тебя же и продаст. 
Быть русским – это стыдно и позорно,
Когда мы колючею межой
Нелишние свои сбирали зерна
Для детворы не русской, а чужой. 
Мы, русские, дуркуем и балуем,
Когда, хватая снег похмельным ртом,
К любому черту лезем с поцелуем,
Отхаркиваясь кровушкой потом. 
Живет народ, ведом судьбою хмурой,
За отеческий уклад и образ свой,
Доверчиво расплачиваясь шкурой,
Хотя гораздо чаще – головой. 
Мы русские. Мы с нехристью любою
Ломаем братски скудный каравай,
И в благодарность слышим над собою
Всего два слова: «надо!» и «давай!» 
Быть русским – отрада, но отрава,
С неизводимой грустью на челе
Платя издревле – щедро и кроваво –
За то, что на своей живешь земле. 
Быть русским – значит застить путь бандитам,
Что топчут нашу землю сапогом,
Быть русским – это значит быть убитым
Собратом чаще, нежели врагом. 
Быть русским – это значит встать у стенки,
И пусть в тебя стреляет сволочь вся,
Но перед ней не падать на коленки,
Пощады, ухватив сапог, прося. 
Быть русским – это должность, долг и доля
Оберегать святую честь земли
От пришлецов, что свой Талмуд мусоля,
Две тыщи лет нас к пропасти вели. 
Мы русские. Ступаем мы на плаху,
Окинув оком отчий окоем,
Но нищему последнюю рубаху,
Не мешкая, привычно отдаем. 
Быть русским – провидение и право,
Не устрашаясь ни пули, ни ножа,
Топырится упрямо и шершаво,
Не уступая татям рубежа. 
Быть русским – значит, хлеб растить в ненастье,
А нет дождя – хоть кровью ороси,
Но все-таки, какое  это счастье –
Быть русским! Среди русских! На Руси! 
Я русское ращу и нежу семя
Не потому, что род чужой поган,
Но пусть вот так свое опишет племя
Какой-нибудь еврей или цыган. 
Быть русским – значит быть в надежной силе.
И презирать родной землею торг.
Не зря ж Суворов рек при Измаиле:
- Мы русские! Ура! Какой восторг!.. 
Я – русский! Сердцем, вздохом, вздрогом кожи.
Горжусь я древним прозвищем моим.
Не дай мне хоть на миг, хоть в чем-то, Боже,
Не русским стать, а кем-нибудь другим!..

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=D0GDWcg2vvI
Читает Иннокентий Смоктуновский 
Ф. И. Тютчев. 
«Она сидела на полу...»  
Она сидела на полу
И груду писем разбирала --
И, как остывшую золу,
Брала их в руки и бросала -- 
Брала знакомые листы
И чудно так на них глядела --
Как души смотрят с высоты
На ими брошенное тело... 
О, сколько жизни было тут,
Невозвратимо-пережитой!
О, сколько горестных минут,
Любви и радости убитой!.. 
Стоял я молча в стороне
И пасть готов был на колени, --
И страшно-грустно стало мне,
Как от присущей милой тени.

----------


## Lampada

*Борис Пастернак* 
Вакханалия  
Город. Зимнее небо.
Тьма. Пролеты ворот.
У бориса и глеба
Свет, и служба идет.
Лбы молящихся, ризы
И старух шушуны
Свечек пламенем снизу
Слабо озарены.
А на улице вьюга
Все смешала в одно,
И пробиться друг к другу
Никому не дано.
В завываньи бурана
Потонули: тюрьма,
Экскаваторы, краны,
Новостройки, дома,
Клочья репертуара
На афишном столбе
И деревья бульвара
В серебристой резьбе.
И великой эпохи
След на каждом шагу
B толчее, в суматохе,
В метках шин на снегу,
B ломке взглядов, симптомах
Вековых перемен,
B наших добрых знакомых,
В тучах мачт и антенн,
На фасадах, в костюмах,
В простоте без прикрас,
B разговорах и думах,
Умиляющих нас.
И в значеньи двояком
Жизни, бедной на взгляд,
Но великой под знаком
Понесенных утрат. 
"Зимы", "Зисы" и "Татры",
Сдвинув полосы фар,
Подъезжают к театру
И слепят тротуар. 
Затерявшись в метели,
Перекупщики мест
Осаждают без цели
Театральный подъезд. 
Все идут вереницей,
Как сквозь строй алебард,
Торопясь протесниться
На  "Марию Стюарт". 
Молодежь по записке
Добывает билет
И великой артистке
Шлет горячий привет.  
За дверьми еще драка,
А уж средь темноты
Вырастают из мрака
Декораций холсты. 
Словно выбежав с танцев
И покинув их круг,
Королева шотландцев
Появляется вдруг. 
Все в ней жизнь, все свобода,
И в груди колотье,
И тюремные своды
Не сломили ее. 
Стрекозою такою
Родила ее мать
Ранить сердце мужское,
Женской лаской пленять. 
И за это быть, может,
Как огонь горяча,
Дочка голову сложит
Под рукой палача. 
В юбке пепельно-сизой
Села с краю за стол.
Рампа яркая снизу
Льет ей свет на подол. 
Нипочем вертихвостке
Похождений угар,
И стихи, и подмостки,
И париж, и Ронсар. 
К смерти приговоренной,
Что ей пища и кров,
Рвы, форты, бастионы,
Пламя рефлекторов?
Но конец героини
До скончанья времен
Будет славой отныне
И молвой окружен.
То же бешенство риска,
Та же радость и боль
Слили роль и артистку,
И артистку и роль.
Словно буйство премьерши
Через столько веков
Помогает умершей
Убежать из оков.
Сколько надо отваги,
Чтоб играть на века,
Как играют овраги,
Как играет река,
Как играют алмазы,
Как играет вино,
Как играть без отказа
Иногда суждено,
Как игралось подростку
На народе простом
В белом платье в полоску
И с косою жгутом.
И опять мы в метели,
А она все метет,
И в церковном приделе
Свет, и служба идет.
Где-то зимнее небо,
Проходные дворы,
И окно ширпотреба
Под горой мишуры.
Где-то пир. Где-то пьянка.
Именинный кутеж.
Мехом вверх, наизнанку
Свален ворох одеж.
Двери с лестницы в сени,
Смех и мнений обмен.
Три корзины сирени.
Ледяной цикламен. 
По соседству в столовой
Зелень, горы икры,
В сервировке лиловой
Семга, сельди, сыры, 
И хрустенье салфеток,
И приправ острота,
И вино всех расцветок,
И всех водок сорта. 
И под говор стоустый
Люстра топит в лучах
Плечи, спины и бюсты,
И сережки в ушах. 
И смертельней картечи
Эти линии рта,
Этих рук бессердечье,
Этих губ доброта. 
И на эти-то дива
Глядя, как маниак,
Кто-то пьет молчаливо
До рассвета коньяк. 
Уж над ним межеумки
Проливают слезу.
На шестнадцатой рюмке
Ни в одном он глазу. 
За собою упрочив
Право зваться немым,
Он средь женщин находчив,
Средь мужчин  нелюдим. 
В третий раз разведенец
И дожив до седин,
Жизнь своих современниц
Оправдал он один. 
Дар подруг и товарок
Он пустил в оборот
И вернул им в подарок
Целый мир в свой черед. 
Но для первой же юбки
Он порвет повода,
И какие поступки
Совершит он тогда!  
Средь гостей танцовщица
Помирает с тоски.
Он с ней рядом садится,
Это ведь двойники. 
Эта тоже открыто
Может лечь на ура
Королевой без свиты
Под удар топора.
И свою королеву
Он на лестничный ход
От печей перегрева
Освежиться ведет.
Хорошо хризантеме
Стыть на стуже в цвету.
Но назад уже время
B духоту, в тесноту.
С табаком в чайных чашках
Весь в окурках буфет.
Стол в конфетных бумажках.
Наступает рассвет.
И своей балерине,
Перетянутой так,
Точно стан на пружине,
Он шнурует башмак.
Между ними особый
Распорядок с утра,
И теперь они оба
Точно брат и сестра.
Перед нею в гостиной
Не встает он с колен.
На дела их картины
Смотрят строго со стен.
Впрочем, что им, бесстыжим,
Жалость, совесть и страх
Пред живым чернокнижьем
B их горячих руках?
Море им по колено,
И в безумьи своем
Им дороже вселенной
Миг короткий вдвоем.
Цветы ночные утром спят,
Не прошибает их поливка,
Хоть выкати на них ушат.
В ушах у них два-три обрывка
Того, что тридцать раз подряд
Пел телефонный аппарат.
Так спят цветы садовых гряд
В плену своих ночных фантазий.
Они не помнят безобразья,
Творившегося час назад. 
Состав земли не знает грязи.
Все очищает аромат,
Который льет без всякой связи
Десяток роз в стеклянной вазе.
Прошло ночное торжество.
Забыты шутки и проделки.
На кухне вымыты тарелки.
Никто не помнит ничего.

----------


## Lampada

*Да, может быть, в стране моей содом*... 
Да, может быть, в стране моей содом, 
Но мы не звери, ряженные в платья. 
И даже если говорим проклятья, 
Всерьез мы никого не проклянем. 
Пускай у нас беспомощная власть, 
Неправый суд, и ложь, и кривотолки, 
Надеюсь я, что все же мы не волки 
И до конца не суждено нам пасть. 
И свой российский скудный каравай 
Разделим мы на тех, кто рядом с нами, 
И свой содом мы расхлебаем сами, 
Ты, чужеземец, не переживай. 
И пусть земля родимая в дыму, 
Любимое уродливым не станет! 
И будет час, когда страна восстанет, 
Хоть вам и непонятно, почему. 
Я верую: таков у нас народ, 
Что он не станет собирать пожитки, 
А боли все, и беды все, и пытки 
Он со страной своей переживет. 
И наш язык останется у нас, 
Хоть жизнь черней и глуше год от году. 
Поэт сказал: «Великому народу», 
Что подтвердить должны мы в сотый раз. 
И что бы ни встречалось на пути, 
Никто нас не опустит до бессилья. 
Уже растут и отрастают крылья, 
И нам дано «бороться и найти».  
Ольга КОРЗОВА, 
с. Корякино, 
Плесецкий район 
Архангельской области.   http://www.pereplet.ru/avtori/korzova.html

----------


## Lampada

*Дмитрий Кедрин *   
* * * 
Бывало, в детстве я в чулан залезу,
Где сладко пахнет редькою в меду,
И в сундучке, окованном железом,
Рабочий ящик бабушки найду.
В нем был тяжелый запах нафталина
И множество диковинных вещиц:
Старинный веер из хвоста павлина,
Две сотни пуговиц и связка спиц.
Я там нашел пластинку граммофона,
Что, видно, модной некогда была,
И крестик кипарисовый с Афона,
Что, верно, приживалка привезла.
Я там нашел кавказский пояс узкий,
Кольцо, бумаги пожелтевшей десть,
Письмо, написанное по-французски,
Которое я не сумел прочесть.
И в уголку нашел за ними следом
Колоду бархатных венгерских карт,
Наверное, отобранных у деда:
Его губили щедрость и азарт.
Я там нашел мундштук, зашитый в замшу,
На нем искусно вырезан медведь.
Судьба превратна: дед скончался раньше,
Чем тот мундштук успел порозоветь.
Кольцо с дешевым камушком — для няни,
Таблетки для приема перед сном,
Искусственные зубы, что в стакане
Покоились на столике ночном.
Два вышитые бисером кисета,
Гравюр старинных желтые листы,
Китовый ус из старого корсета,—
Покойница стыдилась полноты.
Тетрадка поварских рецептов старых,
Как печь фриштык, как сдобрить калачи,
И лентой перевязанный огарок
Ее венчальной свадебной свечи.
Да в уголку за этою тетрадкой
Нечаянно наткнуться мне пришлось
На бережно завернутую прядку
Кудрявых детских золотых волос.
Что говорить,— неважное наследство,
Кому он нужен, этот вздор смешной?
Но чья-то жизнь — от дней златого детства
До старости прошла передо мной.
И в сердце нету места укоризне,
И замирает на губах укор:
Пройдет полвека — и от нашей жизни
Останется такой же пестрый сор!

----------


## Lampada

*Дмитрий Кедрин*  
ЗАДАЧА  
Мальчик жаловался, горько плача:
«В пять вопросов трудная задача!
Мама, я решить ее не в силах,
У меня и пальцы все в чернилах,
И в тетради места больше нету,
И число не сходится с ответом!»
«Не печалься!— мама отвечала.—
Отдохни и всё начни сначала!»
Жизнь поступит с мальчиком иначе:
В тысячу вопросов даст задачу.
Пусть хоть кровью сердце обольется —
Всё равно решать ее придется.
Если скажет он, что силы нету,—
То ведь жизнь потребует ответа!
Времени она оставит мало,
Чтоб решать задачу ту сначала,—
И покуда мальчик в гроб не ляжет,
«Отдохни!» — никто ему не скажет.

----------


## Lampada

Владимир Солоухин     *ВОЛКИ*   
Мы — волки,
И нас
По сравненью с собаками
Мало.
Под грохот двустволки
Год от году нас
Убывало. 
Мы, как на расстреле,
На землю ложились без стона.
Но мы уцелели,
Хотя и живем вне закона. 
Мы — волки, нас мало,
Нас можно сказать — единицы.
Мы те же собаки,
Но мы не хотели смириться. 
Вам блюдо похлебки,
Нам проголодь в поле морозном,
Звериные тропки,
Сугробы в молчании звездном. 
Вас в избы пускают
В январские лютые стужи,
А нас окружают
Флажки роковые все туже. 
Вы смотрите в щелки,
Мы рыщем в лесу на свободе.
Вы, в сущности,— волки,
Но вы изменили породе. 
Вы серыми были,
Вы смелыми были вначале.
Но вас прикормили,
И вы в сторожей измельчали. 
И льстить и служить
Вы за хлебную корочку рады,
Но цепь и ошейник
Достойная ваша награда. 
Дрожите в подклети,
Когда на охоту мы выйдем.
Всех больше на свете
Мы, волки, собак ненавидим.
1964

----------


## Lampada

*Анна Ахматова* 
СТИХОТВОРЕНИЯ  
Читает З. Белова  http://ayguo.com/ram/008A-09.ram http://ayguo.com/audio/mp3/008A-09.mp3  *Вечером* 
Звенела музыка в саду 
Таким невыразимым горем. 
Свежо и остро пахли морем 
На блюде устрицы во льду.  
Он мне сказал: "Я верный друг!" 
И моего коснулся платья. 
Как не похожи на объятья 
Прикосновенья этих рук.  
Так гладят кошек или птиц, 
Так на наездниц смотрят стройных… 
Лишь смех в глазах его спокойных 
Под легким золотом ресниц.  
А скорбных скрипок голоса 
Поют за стелющимся дымом: 
"Благослови же небеса - 
Ты первый раз одна с любимым".  
1913     http://ayguo.com/ram/008A-10.ram http://ayguo.com/audio/mp3/008A-10.mp3  *Мужество* 
Мы знаем, что ныне лежит на весах 
И что совершается ныне. 
Час мужества пробил на наших часах, 
И мужество нас не покинет. 
Не страшно под пулями мертвыми лечь, 
Не горько остаться без крова,- 
И мы сохраним тебя, русская речь, 
Великое русское слово. 
Свободным и чистым тебя пронесем, 
И внукам дадим, и от плена спасем 
Навеки!  
23 февраля 1942 
Ташкент    http://ayguo.com/ram/008A-11.ram http://ayguo.com/audio/mp3/008A-11.mp3  *...*  *Не дышали мы сонными маками*, 
И своей мы не знаем вины. 
Под какими же звездными знаками 
Мы на горе себе рождены? 
И какое кромешное варево 
Поднесла нам январская тьма? 
И какое незримое зарево 
Нас до света сводило с ума?  
11 января 1946     http://ayguo.com/ram/008A-12.ram http://ayguo.com/audio/mp3/008A-12.mp3  *...*  *Дверь полуоткрыта*, 
Веют липы сладко… 
На столе забыты 
Хлыстик и перчатка.  
Круг от лампы жёлтый… 
Шорохам внимаю. 
Отчего ушел ты? 
Я не понимаю…  
Радостно и ясно 
Завтра будет утро. 
Эта жизнь прекрасна, 
Сердце, будь же мудро.  
Ты совсем устало, 
Бьешься тише, глуше… 
Знаешь, я читала, 
Что бессмертны души.  
1911 
( Взято с http://www.ayguo.com/ )

----------


## Vitalik100

А мне Есенин нравится! Эх!
Например вот такое: 
Не бродить, 
не мять в кустах багряных лебеды
И не искать следа,
Со снопом волос твоих овсяных
Отоснилась ты мне навсегда   ::

----------


## Vitalik100

И еще вот это: 
Мне осталась одна забава - пальцы в рот и веселый свист!
Прокатилась дурная слава, что похабник я и скандалист.   ::

----------


## Lampada

http://imwerden.net/audio/kluev_mne_ots ... ak_tam.mp3  *Клюев Евгений Васильевич*   
Мне отсюда не видно, как там.
Мне отсюда не слышно, как там.
Я отсюда бегу как могу
каждый день, но никак не могу. 
В кулаке моем воздух и дым.
В кулаке моем маленький дом,
где могли бы зажить мы вдвоем,
да какое там — не заживем. 
Та страна, та большая страна,
где мне грош или меньше цена,
от меня далека, как луна.
Как луна, где мне та же цена.

----------


## Lampada

http://imwerden.net/audio/antokolsky_don-kixot.mp3   Читает автор  *Павел Антокольский*  *Дон Кихот*  
Встал однорукий Сервантес Сааведра, 
В печку потухшую дует, 
Свечку свою заслоняет от ветра 
И завещанье диктует.  
Кончилась молодость. Кончилась старость. 
Да умирать еще рано! 
Только одно напоследок осталось 
Мужество у ветерана. 
Будет герой бушевать, балаганить,
Странствовать, драться за правду.
Не разберутся три века в гиганте,
Кто он - герой или автор. 
Вот он - последний в своем поколеньи,
Смелый, осмеянный, милый. 
Падайте ниц перед ним на колени, 
Вы, вековые кумиры! 
Нравится вам эта честная проза? 
Без отговорок ответьте! 
Дюжая скотница, девка в Тобозо, 
Лучше всех женщин на свете. 
Валятся жалкие мельницы, канув 
Крыльями в низкое небо. 
Только и гибнет что рать великанов. 
Только и было что небыль. 
Только и есть что бездомная старость, 
Да умирать неохота! 
Только одно напоследок осталось -
Мужество у Дон-Кихота. 
Только и есть! Заблуждайся, надейся, 
Не дорога твоя шкура, 
Цвет человечества, жертва злодейства, 
Старая карикатура! 
Сколько бы ни было драк и пощечин, 
Сколько ты ни искалечен,
Рыцарь Печального Образа прочен,
Путь впереди бесконечен.

----------


## Lampada

Свои стихи читает *Борис Пастернак*  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=13 
______________________________ *Сказка* 
Встарь, во время оно,
В сказочном краю
Пробирался конный
Степью да репью. 
Он спешил на сечу,
А в степной пыли
Темный лес навстречу
Вырастал вдали. 
Ныло ретивое,
На сердце скребло:
Бойся водопоя,
Подтяни седло. 
Не послушал конный
И во весь опор
Залетел с разгону
На лесной бугор. 
Повернул с кургана,
Въехал в суходол,
Миновал поляну,
Гору перешел. 
И забрел в ложбину
И лесной тропой
Вышел на звериный 
След и водопой. 
И глухой к призыву,
И не вняв чутью,
Свел коня с обрыва
Попоить к ручью. 
У ручья пещера,
Пред пещерой — брод.
Как бы пламя серы 
Озаряло вход. 
И в дыму багровом,
Застилавшем взор,
Отдаленным зовом
Огласился бор. 
И тогда оврагом,
Вздрогнув, напрямик
Тронул конным шагом
На призывный крик. 
И увидел конный,
И приник к копью,
Голову дракона,
Хвост и чешую. 
Пламенем из зева
Рассеивал он свет,
В три кольца вкруг девы
Обмотав хребет. 
Туловище змея,
Как концом бича,
Поводило шеей
У ее плеча. 
Той страны обычай
Пленницу-красу
Отдавал в добычу
Чудищу в лесу. 
Края населенье
Хижины свои
Выкупало пеней
Этой от змеи. 
Змей обвил ей руку
И оплел гортань,
Получив на муку
В жертву эту дань. 
Посмотрел с мольбою
Всадник в высь небес
И копье для боя
Взял наперевес. 
Сомкнутые веки.
Выси. Облака.
Воды. Броды. Реки.
Годы и века. 
Конный в шлеме сбитом,
Сшибленный в бою.
Верный конь, копытом
Топчущий змею. 
Конь и труп дракона
Рядом на песке.
В обмороке конный,
Дева в столбняке. 
Светел свод полдневный,
Синева нежна.
Кто она? Царевна?
Дочь земли? Княжна? 
То в избытке счастья
Слезы в три ручья,
То душа во власти
Сна и забытья. 
То возврат здоровья,
То недвижность жил
От потери крови
И упадка сил. 
Но сердца их бьются.
То она, то он
Силятся очнуться
И впадают в сон. 
Сомкнутые веки.
Выси. Облака.
Воды. Броды. Реки.
Годы и века.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=15  *Владимир Набоков* читает своё стихотворение  *МЫ С ТОБОЮ ТАК ВЕРИЛИ*  
Мы с тобою так верили в связь бытия,
но теперь оглянулся я, и удивительно,
до чего ты мне кажешься, юность моя,
по цветам не моей, по чертам недействительной. 
Если вдуматься, это как дымка волны
между мной и тобой, между мелью и тонущим;
или вижу столбы и тебя со спины,
как ты прямо в закат на своем полугоночном. 
Ты давно уж не я, ты набросок, герой
всякой первой главы, а как долго нам верилось
в непрерывность пути от ложбины сырой
до нагорного вереска.  
_________________  *Федор Тютчев *  
Читает Владимир Набоков
Перевод Владимира Набокова  *SILENTIUM!* *  
Speak not, lie hidden, and conceal 
the way you dream, the things you feel. 
Deep in your spirit let them rise 
akin to stars in crystal skies 
that set before the night is blurred: 
delight in them and speak no word.  
How can a heart expression find? 
How should another know your mind? 
Will he discern what quickens you? 
A thought once uttered is untrue. 
Dimmed is the fountainhead when stirred: 
drink at the source and speak no word.  
Live in your inner self alone 
within your soul a world has grown, 
the magic of veiled thoughts that might 
be blinded by the outer light, 
drowned in the noise of day, unheard... 
take in their song and speak no word.     *SILENTIUM!* *  
Молчи, скрывайся и таи
И чувства и мечты свои -
Пускай в душевной глубине
Встают и заходят оне
Безмолвно, как звезды в ночи,-
Любуйся ими - и молчи. 
Как сердцу высказать себя?
Другому как понять тебя?
Поймёт ли он, чем ты живёшь?
Мысль изречённая есть ложь.
Взрывая, возмутишь ключи,-
Питайся ими - и молчи. 
Лишь жить в себе самом умей -
Есть целый мир в душе твоей
Таинственно-волшебных дум;
Их оглушит наружный шум,
Дневные разгонят лучи,-
Внимай их пенью - и молчи!.. 
* Молчание! (лат.).

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=16   *Арсений Тарковский* читает свои стихи   *К СТИХАМ*  
Стихи мои, птенцы, наследники,
Душеприказчики, истцы,
Молчальники и собеседники,
Смиренники и гордецы! 
Я сам без роду и без племени
И чудом вырос из-под рук,
Едва меня лопата времени
Швырнула на гончарный круг. 
Мне вытянули горло длинное,
И выкруглили душу мне,
И обозначили былинные
Цветы и листья на спине, 
И я раздвинул жар березовый,
Как заповедал Даниил,
Благословил закат свой розовый
И как пророк заговорил. 
Скупой, охряной, неприкаянной
Я долго был землей, а вы
Упали мне на грудь нечаянно
Из клювов птиц, из глаз травы.
________________________________    *Я учился траве, раскрывая тетрадь*,
И трава начинала, как флейта, звучать.
Я ловил соответствие звука и цвета,
И когда запевала свой гимн стрекоза,
Меж зелёных ладов проходя, как комета,
Я-то знал, что любая росинка – слеза.
Знал, что в каждой фасетке огромного ока,
В каждой радуге яркострекочущих крыл
Обитает горящее слово пророка,
И Адамову тайну я чудом открыл. 
Я любил свой мучительный труд, эту кладку
Слов, скреплённых их собственным светом, загадку
Смутных чувств и простую разгадку ума,
В слове правда мне виделась правда сама,
Был язык мой правдив, как спектральный анализ,
А слова у меня под ногами валялись. 
И ещё я скажу: собеседник мой прав,
В четверть шума я слышал, в полсвета я видел,
Но зато не унизив ни близких, ни трав,
Равнодушием отчей земли не обидел,
И пока на земле я работал, приняв
Дар студёной воды и пахучего хлеба,
Надо мною стояло бездонное небо,
Звёзды падали мне на рукав.
_________________________________    *Вот и лето прошло*,
Словно и не бывало.
На пригреве тепло.
Только этого мало. 
Всё, что сбыться могло,
Мне, как лист пятипалый,
Прямо в руки легло.
Только этого мало. 
Понапрасну ни зло,
Ни добро не пропало,
Всё горело светло.
Только этого мало. 
Жизнь брала под крыло,
Берегла и спасала.
Мне и вправду везло.
Только этого мало. 
Листьев не обожгло,
Веток не обломало...
День промыт, как стекло.
Только этого мало.
___________________________    *ЖИЗНЬ, ЖИЗНЬ*  
I
Предчувствиям не верю, и примет
Я не боюсь. Ни клеветы, ни яда
Я не бегу. На свете смерти нет:
Бессмертны все. Бессмертно всё. Не надо
Бояться смерти ни в семнадцать лет,
Ни в семьдесят. Есть только явь и свет,
Ни тьмы, ни смерти нет на этом свете.
Мы все уже на берегу морском,
И я из тех, кто выбирает сети,
Когда идет бессмертье косяком. 
II
Живите в доме - и не рухнет дом.
Я вызову любое из столетий,
Войду в него и дом построю в нем.
Вот почему со мною ваши дети
И жены ваши за одним столом,-
А стол один и прадеду и внуку:
Грядущее свершается сейчас,
И если я приподымаю руку,
Все пять лучей останутся у вас.
Я каждый день минувшего, как крепью,
Ключицами своими подпирал,
Измерил время землемерной цепью
И сквозь него прошел, как сквозь Урал. 
III
Я век себе по росту подбирал.
Мы шли на юг, держали пыль над степью;
Бурьян чадил; кузнечик баловал,
Подковы трогал усом, и пророчил,
И гибелью грозил мне, как монах.
Судьбу свою к седлу я приторочил;
Я и сейчас в грядущих временах,
Как мальчик, привстаю на стременах. 
Мне моего бессмертия довольно,
Чтоб кровь моя из века в век текла.
За верный угол ровного тепла
Я жизнью заплатил бы своевольно,
Когда б ее летучая игла
Меня, как нить, по свету не вела.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qK7jkuo85GE 
Читает *Зиновий Гердт*  *Давид Самойлов *   
Давай поедем в город,
Где мы с тобой бывали.
Года, как чемоданы,
Оставим на вокзале. 
Года пускай хранятся,
А нам храниться поздно.
Нам будет чуть печально,
Но бодро и морозно. 
Уже дозрела осень
До синего налива.
Дым, облако и птица
Летят неторопливо. 
Ждут снега, листопады
Недавно отшуршали.
Огромно и просторно
В осеннем полушарье. 
И все, что было зыбко,
Растрепанно и розно,
Мороз скрепил слюною,
Как ласточкины гнезда. 
И вот ноябрь на свете,
Огромный, просветленный.
И кажется, что город
Стоит ненаселенный,- 
Так много сверху неба,
Садов и гнезд вороньих,
Что и не замечаешь
Людей, как посторонних... 
О, как я поздно понял,
Зачем я существую,
Зачем гоняет сердце
По жилам кровь живую, 
И что, порой, напрасно
Давал страстям улечься,
И что нельзя беречься,
И что нельзя беречься...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWFHrWdis8g 
Своё стихотворение читает * Борис Чичибабин*   *Когда я был счастливый* 
там, где с тобой я жил, 
росли большие ивы, 
и топали ежи.  
Всходили в мире зори 
из сердца моего, 
и были мы и море - 
и больше никого.  
С тех пор, где берег плоский 
и синий тамариск, 
в душе осели блёстки 
солоноватых брызг.  
Дано ль душе из тела 
уйти на полчаса 
в ту сторону, где Бело- 
сарайская коса?  
От греческого солнца 
в полуденном бреду 
над прозою японца 
там дух переведу.  
Там ласточки - все гейши - 
обжили - добрый знак - 
при Александр Сергейче 
построенный маяк.  
Там я смотрю на чаек, 
потом иду домой, 
и никакой начальник 
не властен надо мной.  
И жизнь моя - как праздник 
у доброго огня... 
Теперь в журналах разных 
печатают меня.  
Все мнят во мне поэта 
и видят в этом суть, 
а я для роли этой 
не подхожу ничуть.  
Лета в меня по капле 
выдавливают яд. 
А там в лиманах цапли 
на цыпочках стоят.  
О, ветер Приазовья! 
О, стихотворный зов! 
Откликнулся б на зов я, 
да нету парусов.  
За то, что в порах кожи 
песчинки золоты, 
избави меня, Боже, 
от лжи и суеты.  
Меняю призрак славы 
всех премий и корон 
на том Акутагавы 
и море с трёх сторон!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7ZLXCoTDBU 
Из переводов Самуила Маршака  *ЛАНДЫШ*  
Чернеет лес, теплом разбуженный,
Весенней сыростью объят.
А уж на ниточках жемчужины
От ветра каждого дрожат. 
Бутонов круглые бубенчики
Еще закрыты и плотны,
По солнце раскрывает венчики
У колокольчиков весны. 
Природой бережно спеленутый,
Завернутый в зеленый лист,
Растет цветок в глуши нетронутой,
Прохладен, хрупок и душист. 
Томится лес весною раннею,
И всю счастливую тоску
И все свое благоухание
Он отдал горькому цветку.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyIf6NgKjpE 
Свой перевод из Р. Бернса читает С. Маршак  *Давно ли цвел зеленый дол...*  
Давно ли цвел зеленый дол,
Лес шелестел листвой,
И каждый лист был свеж и чист
От влаги дождевой. 
Где этот летний рай?
Лесная глушь мертва.
Но снова май придет в наш край -
И зашумит листва... 
Но ни весной, ни в летний зной
С себя я не стряхну
Тяжелый след прошедших лет,
Печаль и седину. 
Под старость краток день,
А ночь без сна длинна.
И дважды в год к нам не придет
Счастливая весна.

----------


## Lampada

*Иннокентий Анненский *  
Читает *Ирина Ерисанова*    http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01   *ПОЭЗИЯ*  
Над высью пламенной Синая
Любить туман Ее лучей,
Молиться Ей, Ее не зная,
Тем безнадежно горячей, 
Но из лазури фимиама,
От лилий праздного венца,
Бежать... презрев гордыню храма
И славословие жреца, 
Чтоб в океане мутных далей,
В безумном чаяньи святынь,
Искать следов Ее сандалий
Между заносами пустынь.
__________________________ http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02  *ДВОЙНИК*  
Не я, и не он, и не ты,
И то же, что я, и не то же:
Так были мы где-то похожи,
Что наши смешались черты. 
В сомненьи кипит еще спор,
Но, слиты незримой четою,
Одной мы живем и мечтою,
Мечтою разлуки с тех пор. 
Горячешный сон волновал
Обманом вторых очертаний,
Но чем я глядел неустанней,
Тем ярче себя ж узнавал. 
Лишь полога ночи немой
Порой отразит колыханье
Мое и другое дыханье,
Бой сердца и мой и не мой... 
И в мутном круженьи годин
Всё чаще вопрос меня мучит:
Когда наконец нас разлучат,
Каким же я буду один?
_____________________________ http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03  *НОЯБРЬ* 
Сонет 
Как тускло пурпурное пламя,
Как мертвы желтые утра!
Как сеть ветвей в оконной раме
Всё та ж сегодня, что вчера... 
Одна утеха, что местами
Налет белил и серебра
Мягчит пушистыми чертами
Работу тонкую пера... 
В тумане солнце, как в неволе...
Скорей бы сани, сумрак, поле,
Следить круженье облаков,- 
Да, упиваясь медным свистом,
В безбрежной зыбкости снегов
Скользить по линиям волнистым. 
* По автографу под загл. "Зимний
сонет". Вариация в ст. 9-10:
 "Как тяжела зимы неволя. Скорей бы
сумерки да в поле."
_______________________ http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04  *ТРАКТИР ЖИЗНИ*  
Вкруг белеющей Психеи
Те же фикусы торчат,
Те же грустные лакеи,
Тот же гам и тот же чад... 
Муть вина, нагие кости,
Пепел стынущих сигар,
На губах - отрава злости,
В сердце - скуки перегар... 
Ночь давно снега одела,
Но уйти ты не спешишь;
Как в кошмаре, то и дело:
"Алкоголь или гашиш?" 
А в сенях, поди, не жарко:
Там, поднявши воротник,
У плывущего огарка
Счеты сводит гробовщик.
_____________________ http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05  *УТРО*  
Эта ночь бесконечна была,
Я не смел, я боялся уснуть:
Два мучительно-черных крыла
Тяжело мне ложились на грудь. 
На призывы ж тех крыльев в ответ
Трепетал, замирая, птенец,
И не знал я, придет ли рассвет
Или это уж полный конец... 
О, смелее... Кошмар позади,
Его страшное царство прошло;
Вещих птиц на груди и в груди
Отшумело до завтра крыло... 
Облака еще плачут, гудя,
Но светлеет и нехотя тень,
И банальный, за сетью дождя,
Улыбнуться попробовал День.
______________________ http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06  *ПОД ЗЕЛЕНЫМ АБАЖУРОМ*  
Короли, и валеты, и тройки!
Вы так ласково тешите ум:
От уверенно-зыбкой постройки
До тоскливо замедленных дум
Вы так ласково тешите ум,
Короли, и валеты, и тройки! 
В вашей смене, дразнящей сердца,
В вашем быстро мелькающем крапе
Счастье дочери, имя отца,
Слово чести, поставленной на-пе,
В вашем быстро мелькающем крапе,
В вашей смене, дразнящей сердца... 
Золотые сулили вы дали
За узором двойных королей,
Когда вами невестам гадали
Там, в глуши, за снегами полей,
За узором двойных королей
Золотые сулили вы дали... 
А теперь, из потемок на свет
Безнадежно ложася рядами,
Равнодушное да или нет
Повторять суждено вам годами,
Безнадежно ложася рядами
Из зеленых потемок на свет.
_________________________ http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07   *ТРЕТИЙ МУЧИТЕЛЬНЫЙ СОНЕТ* 
            Строфы 
Нет, им не суждены краса и просветленье;
Я повторяю их на память в полусне,
Они - минуты праздного томленья,
Перегоревшие на медленном огне. 
Но все мне дорого - туман их появленья,
Их нарастание в тревожной тишине,
Без плана, вспышками идущее сцепленье:
Мое мучение и мой восторг оне. 
Кто знает, сколько раз без этого запоя,
Труда кошмарного над грудою листов,
Я духом пасть, увы! я плакать был готов,
Среди неравного изнемогая боя;
Но я люблю стихи - и чувства нет святей:
Так любит только мать, и лишь больных детей.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.stihophone.ru/get.php?WID=17 ... 38c09b343d 
Читает* Kiara* ( http://www.stihophone.ru/users.php?user=existence )  *Федор Тютчев* 
Она сидела на полу
И груду писем разбирала,
И, как остывшую золу,
Брала их в руки и бросала. 
Брала знакомые листы
И чудно так на них глядела,
Как души смотрят с высоты
На ими брошенное тело... 
О, сколько жизни было тут,
Невозвратимо пережитой!
О, сколько горестных минут,
Любви и радости убитой!.. 
Стоял я молча в стороне
И пасть готов был на колени,-
И страшно грустно стало мне,
Как от присущей милой тени.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoL9-IfZK1Y 
Константин Батюшков 
Элегия  *Как счастье медленно приходит,
Как скоро прочь от нас летит!
Блажен, за ним кто не бежит,
Но сам в себе его находит!*
В печальной юности моей
Я был счастли́в — одну минуту,
Зато, увы! и горесть люту
Терпел от рока и людей! *Обман надежды нам приятен,
Приятен нам хоть и на час!
Блажен, кому надежды глас
В самом несчастьи сердцу внятен!*
Но прочь уже теперь бежит
Мечта, что прежде сердцу льстила;
Надежда сердцу изменила,
И вздох за нею вслед летит!
Хочу я часто заблуждаться,
Забыть неверную... но нет!
Несносной правды вижу свет,
И должно мне с мечтой расстаться!
На свете всё я потерял,
Цвет юности моей увял:
Любовь, что счастьем мне мечталась,
Любовь одна во мне осталась!  
1804 или 1805

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e97wF_dY0PE  *Анатолий Олейников* 
ЭПОХА НАЗЫВАЕТСЯ ОТСТОЙ! 
По горбачёвско-ельцинским указам
СССР накрылся медным тазом
Социализм гавкнулся трубой
Эпоха озаглавлена – Застой
А коммунизм, кощунственно - маразм
Эпоха обзывается – Застой! 
В музей давно угнали луноход
Из проходимцем создали господ
И превратили барахолку в Мекку
Ославили рабочий класс и БАМ
И из страны устроили бедлам
Под трепотень о благах человека. 
Опять раздрай! Народу - вилы в бок!
Опять над всем удавка и оброк
В стране ментов - любой почин легавый
От этой пандемии и чумы
Вразброд бегут российские умы
Ах! Что же будет с нами? Боже правый! 
Конец вконец опутанной стране
В самой себе объявленной войне
Двухтысячелетье. Док. Начало века
В разгаре новый кризис мировой
Эпоха называется Отстой!
Где всем плевать давно на человека.  
Эпоха называется – Отстой!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAcGpiaO4nM  
Автор стихов, видеопроекта и исполнитель - *Ахтаева Ева*. 
МОЕМУ ВДОХНОВЕНИЮ  
Сойди на меня вдохновеньем,
Пророческих строчек грозой,
Счастливых ветров дуновеньем,
Непрошенной светлой слезой.  
Сойди ожиданием чуда,
Предчувствием вечной любви.
Со мной будь, во мне, будь - повсюду,
Огнём в неуёмной крови!  
Сойдя озареньем минутным,
Останься навеки со мной,
Чтоб снова казался уютным
Затасканный шарик земной...  
***
КАК УДАЛОСЬ ТЕБЕ СКАЖИ  
Как удалось тебе, скажи,-
Я ничего о том не знаю,-
Без хитрых игр, красивой лжи
Вернуть к семнадцатому маю
Хмельной полет моей души?
Как удалось тебе, скажи?  
Как удалось тебе, скажи,
Одним движеньем глаз печальных
Околдовать чужую жизнь?
Без заклинаний чьих-то тайных 
Навек к себе приворожить?
Как удалось тебе, скажи?  
Как удалось, скажи, друг мой,
Не говоря о главном слова,
Не декларируя любовь,
Наполнить сердце жизнью новой,
Мир серый превратить в цветной?
Как удалось, скажи, друг мой?  
Но ты опять молчишь при встрече,
И под растущею Луной
Лишь выдох с губ срывает ветер....
Но в нем все таинство: Я - ТВОЙ!  
***
БЕССОННИЦА - СЧАСТЬЕ  
Расскажи мне, бессонница - счастье?
За окном проливное ненастье,
И по улицам-руслам плыву я
От себя, чтоб забыть, что тоскую.
Дождевой говорливой рекою
Уношусь в царство грез и покоя,
Где Морфей, укрывая крылами,
Сон-разлуку взметнет между нами...  
О, я знаю! Бессонница- счастье!
С колыбельною песней ненастья
Засыпает планета большая,
О тебе думать мне не мешая.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlNEZOeDz1I  
Автор стихов, видеопроекта и исполнитель - *Ахтаева Ева* 
ВИШНЕВЫЕ ФАНТАЗИИ  
Наполнил глубиной июльский полдень
Рубины вишен в зелени ветвей.
Сияньем красок летний день напомнил
Картинку нежной юности моей.  
Пятнадцать лет. Смятенье чувств. Ты рядом.
Срывая ягоды, касаешься волос,
Скользишь по шее восхищенным взглядом,
Пронзая тело юное насквозь.  
Стыдливо прячась в зарослях пушистых,
Ловлю движенье милых губ, когда
Они сжимают мякоть спелой вишни,
И брызжет струйкой алая вода.  
Ах, юность! Смесь смущенья и желанья!
Когда б узнал ты девичьи мечты,
Я б умерла, не приходя в сознанье!
В них - губы с вишней перепутал ты...  
***
ЛИШЬ БЫ ТОЛЬКО КАСАТЬСЯ КОЖИ...  
Лишь бы только касаться кожи,
И пьянеть от шелков волос.
Ты на всех, как и все, похожий,
Телу молишься ты всерьёз.  
Только я из другого теста
Богом сделана невзначай.
Так случилось, душа - невеста,
Ты её, поди, повенчай.  
И своею мечтою нежной
Белокрылой слегка коснись,
Унеси в край надежд безбрежных,
Подари неземную высь.  
И когда, потеряв терпенье, 
Сердце сердцу шлёт поцелуй,
Вот тогда, мой друг, с упоеньем
Страстно в губы меня целуй!  
***
Я ХОЧУ ДО ТЕБЯ ДОТЯНУТЬСЯ.  
Я хочу до тебя дотянуться
Сквозь разлуки ночную тьму,
Чтоб душою души коснуться,
Колыбельную спев уму.  
Пусть молчит он. Пусть сердце скажет -
Быть той встрече хмельной иль нет,
И услышать ли нам однажды
Тайных мыслей и чувств дуэт...  
Подчиняясь любви порывам,
Вдохновенно, в руке рука,
Поплывем над рекой, над обрывом,
Не заметим, как облака
Нас касаются... лишь ...слегка.

----------


## lemoni

Это поэмы великого греческого поэта Константиноса Кавафиса. Перевод сделан Ириной Игоревной Ковалевой, он очень хорош и верен оригинальной поэме. Она даже сохранила рифмованное стихотворение на те же самые строки, как и поэма написана Кавафисом!  *Константинос Кавафис,
перевод: Ирина Игоревна Ковалева* *ГОРОД* 
Сказал ты: "Еду в край чужой, найду другое море
и город новый отыщу, прекраснее, чем мой,
где в замыслах конец сквозит, как приговор немой,
а сердце остывает, как в могиле.
Доколе разум мой дремать останется в бессилье?
Куда ни брошу взгляд – руины без числа:
то жизнь моя лежит, разрушена дотла,
ее сгубил, потратил я с судьбой в напрасном споре". 
Нет, не ищи других земель, неведомого моря:
твой Город за тобой пойдет. И будешь ты смотреть
на те же самые дома, и медленно стареть
на тех же самых улицах, что прежде,
и тот же Город находить. В другой – оставь надежду –
нет ни дорог тебе, ни корабля.
Не уголок один потерян – вся земля,
коль жизнь свою потратил ты, с судьбой напрасно споря. 
---------------------------  *СНЕ FECE... IL GRAN RIFIUTO*
Для иных есть час, когда надобно без фальши
сказать во всем величье Да иль Нет, во всем величье
сказать. И тот немедленно становится отличным,
кто Да имел наготове, сказав его, он дальше 
идет в чести – попробуйте такого разуверьте.
Сказавший Нет стоит на том. Когда б спросили снова,
он снова Нет сказал бы... но, как камень, это слово
гнетет его. Хоть вновь он прав. И так до самой смерти. 
---------------------------  *
ПРИХОДИ*
Почаще приходи, я жду тебя,
бесценное волненье, приходи, я жду,
когда все тело обретает память,
когда былая страсть в крови бушует,
когда трепещут помнящие губы
и руки вновь живут прикосновеньем.
Почаще приходи, я жду в ночи,
когда трепещут помнящие губы...

----------


## lemoni

*Константинос Кавафис
Перевод: Ирина Игоревна Ковалева* *ОКНА* 
В этих комнатах темных, где мне суждено
тяжкие дни влачить, я ищу хоть одно
окно, во мраке кружа. Если б мог отворить я
одно из окон хотя б, я вмиг бы нашел утешенье.
Но не находятся окна, иль мне не дано
их отыскать. Но, может быть, и лучше, что темно.
Возможно, искомый свет обернется новым мученьем.
Кто знает, какие еще сделает он открытья.

----------


## lemoni

*Константинос Кавафис
Перевод: Ирина Игоревна Ковалева* *ПО МЕРЕ СИЛ* 
Когда не можешь сделать жизнь такой, как хочешь,
ты попытайся быть способным хоть на это
по мере сил: не унижай ее мельчаньем
в несметном скопище сует, общений, связей,
речей, свиданий, посещений, жестов. 
Не унижай преувеличенным значеньем,
и выворачиваньем с ходу наизнанку,
и выставленьем напоказ для любований
в бессмыслице собраний и компаний,
пока она не надоест, как жизнь чужая.

----------


## lemoni

*Константинос Кавафис
Перевод: Ирина Игоревна Ковалева* *ВСЕ ТО ЖЕ* 
Один однообразный день сменяет
другой, такой же скучный и однообразный,
все то же нас сегодня ожидает –
вчерашняя тоска и несуразность. 
Минует месяц, и другой придет на смену.
Нетрудно угадать, что он предложит:
такое надоевшее, бессменное,
что завтра уж на завтра не похоже.

----------


## Lampada

Жди меня, и я вернусь.
Только очень жди,
Жди, когда наводят грусть
Желтые дожди,
Жди, когда снега метут,
Жди, когда жара,
Жди, когда других не ждут,
Позабыв вчера. 
Жди, когда из дальних мест
Писем не придет,
Жди, когда уж надоест
Всем, кто вместе ждет.
Жди меня, и я вернусь,
Не желай добра
Всем, кто знает наизусть,
Что забыть пора. 
Пусть поверят сын и мать
В то, что нет меня,
Пусть друзья устанут ждать,
Сядут у огня,
Выпьют горькое вино
На помин души...
Жди. И с ними заодно
Выпить не спеши. 
Жди меня, и я вернусь,
Всем смертям назло.
Кто не ждал меня, тот пусть
Скажет: — Повезло.
Не понять, не ждавшим им,
Как среди огня
Ожиданием своим
Ты спасла меня. 
Как я выжил, будем знать
Только мы с тобой, — 
Просто ты умела ждать,
Как никто другой.

----------


## Lampada

Б.Хмельницкий-Вчера еще в глаза глядел — на Яндекс.Видео#  http://video.yandex.ru/users/mizantr...p572009&cid=10#    _Вчера еще в глаза глядел,_   _А нынче -- все косится в сторону!_    _Вчера еще до птиц сидел, --_   _Все жаворонки нынче -- вороны!_    _Я глупая, а ты  -- умен,_   _Живой, а я остолбенелая._    _О вопль женщин всех времен:_   _"Мой милый, что тебе я сделала?!"_    _И слезы ей -- вода, и кровь --_   _Вода, -- в крови, в слезах умылася!_   _Не мать, а мачеха -- Любовь:_   _Не ждите ни суда, ни милости._    _Увозят милых корабли,_   _Уводит их дорога белая..._   _И стон стоит вдоль всей земли:_   _"Мой милый, что тебе я сделала?!"_    _Вчера еще в глазах лежал!_   _Равнял с Китайскою державою!_    _Враз обе рученьки разжал --_   _Жизнь выпала копейкой ржавою._    _Детоубийцей на суду_   _Стою -- немилая, несмелая._   _Я и в аду тебе скажу:_   _"Мой милый, что тебе я сделала?!"_    _Спрошу я стул, спрошу кровать:_   _"За что, за что терплю и бедствую?"_   _"Отцеловал -- колесовать:_   _Другую целовать", ответствуют._    _Жить приучил -- в самом огне,_   _Сам бросил -- в степь заледенелую!_   _Вот что ты, милый сделел мне._   _Мой милый, что тебе я сделала?_    _Все ведаю -- не прекословь!_   _Вновь зрячая -- уж не любовница!_   _Где отступается Любовь,_   _Там подступает 
Смерть-садовница._   _Само -- что дерево трясти! --_   _В срок яблоко спадает 
спелое..._   _-- За все, за все меня прости,_   _Мой милый,  что тебе я сделала!_   
______________________________   Still yesterday he met my gaze,  But now his eyes are darting shiftly!  Till birdsong at first light he stayed,-  Now larks are crows, met with hostility!   So I am stupid, you are wise,  You live, I lie dumbstricken, numb to you.  O how the woman in me cries:  "O my dear love, what have I done to you?"   The ships of lovers-lost set sail,  A white road takes the lover shunning you...  Across the world a long-drawn wail:  "O my dear love, what have I done to you?"   There only yesterday he kneeled.  He called me his "Cathay" admiringly.  Then spread his palm out -- to reveal  A rusty kopek, a life derisory.   Like an infanticide in court  I stand detested, shy, confronting you.  Yet still I ask, when I am brought  To Hell:"O my dear love, what have I done to you?"   I asked the chair, I asked the bed:  "Why should I bear the pain, the misery?"  "He wants to torture you" they said,  "To kiss another. 
Where's the mistery?"   He taught me living -- at furnace heat,  In icy steppe he left me suddenly.  "That is what you, dear, did to me!  O my dear love, what have I done to you?"   Now all is plain -- don't contradict!  I see again - I'm not your partner.  A heart that love leaves derelict  Is fair terrain for Death-the-Gardener.   Why shake the tree? Ripe apples fall  To earth themself and never trouble you...  Forgive me now, forgive me all  That I, dear love, have ever done to you!   1920. By Marina Tsvetaeva.  Translated by Peter Tempest.

----------


## dondublon

What poems can be posted here?

----------


## Lampada

> What poems can be posted here?

 Decent ones.

----------


## Lampada

_    
Л. В. Лифшицу _      Я всегда твердил, что судьба -- игра.
     Что зачем нам рыба, раз есть икра.
     Что готический стиль победит, как школа,
     как способность торчать, избежав укола.
     Я сижу у окна. За окном осина.
     Я любил немногих. Однако -- сильно. 
     Я считал, что лес - только часть полена.
     Что зачем вся дева, раз есть колено.
     Что, устав от поднятой веком пыли,
     русский глаз отдохнет на эстонском шпиле.
     Я сижу у окна. Я помыл посуду.
     Я был счастлив здесь, и уже не буду. 
     Я писал, что в лампочке - ужас пола.
     Что любовь, как акт, лишена глагола.
     Что не знал Эвклид, что, сходя на конус,
     вещь обретает не ноль, но Хронос.
     Я сижу у окна. Вспоминаю юность.
     Улыбнусь порою, порой отплюнусь. 
     Я сказал, что лист разрушает почку.
     И что семя, упавши в дурную почву,
     не дает побега; что луг с поляной
     есть пример рукоблудья, в Природе данный.
     Я сижу у окна, обхватив колени,
     в обществе собственной грузной тени. 
     Моя песня была лишена мотива,
     но зато ее хором не спеть. Не диво,
     что в награду мне за такие речи
     своих ног никто не кладет на плечи.
     Я сижу у окна в темноте; как скорый,
     море гремит за волнистой шторой. 
     Гражданин второсортной эпохи, гордо
     признаю я товаром второго сорта
     свои лучшие мысли и дням грядущим
     я дарю их как опыт борьбы с удушьем.
     Я сижу в темноте. И она не хуже
     в комнате, чем темнота снаружи. 
             1971

----------


## Lampada

*    
Иван Бунин.* *
РОЗЫ* 
Блистая, облака лепились
В лазури пламенного дня.
Две розы под окном раскрылись -
Две чаши, полные огня. 
В окно, в прохладный сумрак дома,
Глядел зеленый знойный сад,
И сена душная истома
Струила сладкий аромат. 
Порою, звучный и тяжелый,
Высоко в небе грохотал
Громовый гул... Но пели пчелы,
Звенели мухи - день сиял. 
Порою шумно пробегали
Потоки ливней голубых...
Но солнце и лазурь мигали
В зеркально-зыбком блеске их - 
И день сиял, и млели розы,
Головки томные клоня,
И улыбалися сквозь слезы
Очами, полными огня.
_____________________________ *  Жуковский Василий Андреевич*  ДВЕ ЗАГАДКИ
Не человечьими руками
Жемчужный разноцветный мост
Из вод построен над водами.
Чудесный вид! огромный рост!
Раскинув паруса шумящи,
Не раз корабль под ним проплыл;
Но на хребет его блестящий
Еще никто не восходил!
Идешь к нему — он прочь стремится
И в то же время недвижим;
С своим потоком он родится
И вместе исчезает с ним. 
______________________  *Марина Цветаева* *Акварель* 
Амбразуры окон потемнели,
Не вздыхает ветерок долинный,
Ясен вечер; сквозь вершину ели
Кинул месяц первый луч свой длинный.
Ангел взоры опустил святые,
Люди рады тени промелькнувшей,
И спокойны глазки золотые
Нежной девочки, к окну прильнувшей.   
_______________________ * Александр Пушкин  * Ox, лето красное! любил бы я тебя,
Когда б не зной, да пыль, да комары, да мухи.
Ты, все душевные способности губя,
Нас мучишь; как поля, мы страждем от засухи;
Лишь как бы напоить да освежить себя —
Иной в нас мысли нет, и жаль зимы старухи,
И, проводив ее блинами и вином,
Поминки ей творим мороженым и льдом. *__________________________  Осип Мандельштам  * Дождик ласковый, мелкий и тонкий, 
Осторожный, колючий, слепой, 
Капли строгие скупы и звонки, 
И отточен их звук тишиной. 
То -- так счастливы счастием скромным, 
Что упасть на стекло удалось; 
То, как будто подхвачены темным 
Ветром, струи уносятся вкось. 
Тайный ропот, мольба о прощеньи: 
Я люблю непонятный язык! 
И сольются в одном ощущеньи 
Вся жестокость, вся кротость на миг. 
В цепких лапах у царственной скуки 
Сердце сжалось, как маленький мяч: 
Полон музыки, Музы и муки 
Жизни тающей сладостный плач!   *22 августа 1911 *

----------


## Lampada

*    Зинаида Гиппиус  * *Любовь — одна*  Единый раз вскипает пеной         
И рассыпается волна.
Не может сердце жить изменой,         
Измены нет: любовь — Одна. 
Мы негодуем, иль играем,         
Иль лжем — но в сердце тишина.
Мы никогда не изменяем:         
Душа одна — любовь одна. 
Однообразно и пустынно         
Однообразием сильна
Проходит жизнь... 
И в жизни длинной         
Любовь одна, всегда одна. 
Лишь в неизменном — бесконечность,         
Лишь в постоянном глубина.
И дальше путь, и ближе вечность,         
И все ясней: любовь одна. 
Любви мы платим нашей кровью,         
Но верная душа — верна,
И любим мы одной любовью...         
Любовь одна, как смерть одна.  _1896_

----------


## dondublon

Leonid Filatov. Cairo's mosques. 
Леонид Филатов. 
МЕЧЕТИ КАИРА   
 Я стер ботинки чуть ли не до дыр, 
 Знакомясь с заповедниками мира. 
 Есть города почтеннее Каира, 
 Но мне хотелось именно в Каир.  
 Ревниво сознавая мой престиж, 
 Друзья меня заранее корили: 
 «Мечети — вот что главное в Каире! 
 Забудешь... не успеешь... проглядишь...»  
 Не думая о сроках и делах, 
 Я размышлял о том, как на рассвете 
 Увижу знаменитые мечети 
 В надвинутых на брови куполах.  
 Судьба меня и впрямь не подвела. 
 Я чувствовал себя в ночном Каире, 
 Как вор в давно изученной квартире. 
 Я знал, где город прячет купола.  
 Вчерашняя ребяческая блажь 
 Сегодня обернулась делом чести. 
 И вот передо мной взошли мечети, 
 Неясные, как утренний мираж.  
 Они стояли в несколько рядов — 
 Точь-в-точь отряд дозора на развилке. 
 О как, должно быть, взмокли их затылки 
 Под шлемами тяжелых куполов!..  
 Окрестный воздух горек был и сух, 
 В нем пыль былых веков еще витала, 
 И возгласы умершего металла 
 Нет-нет да .вдруг покалывали слух.  
 Я отдал дань минувшим временам. 
 Потрогал пыль. Взгрустнул о средней школе.. 
 Но мой унылый взгляд, помимо воли, 
 Уже давно косил по сторонам.  
 Меж тем над переулком плыл рассвет, 
 И я, дыханьем города овеян, 
 Внимал возне разбуженных кофеен 
 И слушал аппетитный хруст газет.  
 Каир — как антикварный магазин, 
 Он удивлял меня ежеминутно. 
 Здесь было все. Чадра и мини-юбка. 
 Стекло и глина. Мускус и бензин.  
 Здесь двигались верблюды и авто 
 В одной и той же уличной орбите. 
 Здесь бронзовые серьги Нефертити 
 Соперничали с клипсами Бардо.  
 Здесь дервиши в засаленном белье, 
 Желая разгадать «гримасы жизни», 
 Опасливо натягивали джинсы 
 В примерочных кабинках ателье.  
 Здесь вечером и утром — до зари — 
 Озябший тенор сонного имама 
 Тревожил мир из звездного тумана, 
 Как позывные спутника Земли.  
 И дальними огнями осиян, 
 Взрывая тьму, разгневан и напорист, 
 Как джиннами набитый скорый поезд, 
 Здесь грохотал незримый Асуан.  
 Каир! О, передать ли мой восторг 
 От этого потока,— нет, потопа! — 
 Где сыпала жаргонами Европа 
 И грамотно витийствовал Восток!..  
 Зажав «путеводитель» в рукаве, 
 Я плыл, влекомый уличной волною, 
 Покамест не возник передо мною 
 Прохладный грот случайного кафе.  
 Гостеприимный тот полуподвал 
 Располагал клиентами в излишке, 
 Но сладкую минуту передышки 
 Он мне великодушно даровал.  
 Я вспомнил благодатнейшую тишь 
 Измученных авралами редакций, 
 Глаза друзей и их упрек ребячий: 
 «Забудешь... не успеешь... проглядишь!..»  
 Друзья мои, скажите, как мне быть? 
 Я перед вами до сих пор в ответе. 
 Я повидал все лучшие мечети 
 И все-таки посмел о них забыть.  
 У древних был вполне пристойный мир, 
 Но лучше мы оставим их в покое. 
 Я покажу вам кое-что другое, 
 Я вам открою нынешний Каир.  
 Дай срок — я перед вами разложу 
 С полдюжины своих карманных книжек, 
 Пером же не закованный излишек 
 Я — так и быть! — вам устно доскажу.  
 И если слов моих порвется нить, 
 Натянутая в спешке до отказа, 
 То я себе — для связности рассказа — 
 Позволю кое-что присочинить.  
 Ну, можно ль быть педантом до конца, 
 Описывая прелести Каира! 
 О, этот город с обликом факира, 
 Душой поэта, хваткой кузнеца! 
 Забывшись, вдохновенный ротозей, 
 Я сам поддался смачному рассказу, 
 И потому, наверное, не сразу 
 Замечу маету в глазах друзей.  
 И кто-то из писательской родни — 
 (Поэты непосредственны, как дети!) — 
 Вдруг спросит: «Ну, а были ли мечети?» 
 ...Ах да, мечети!.. Были и они.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Published on Apr 11, 2012 by Caritasetpax61616161  
Оригинальное название: Послушайте! Вечер Владимира Васильева
Год выпуска: 2012  *В. Васильев* читает стихи Н.Некрасова, К.Маркса, Г.Державина, И.Крылова, Д.Веневитинова, А.Толстого, А.Фета, Ф.Тю­тчева,
П.Федотова, Н.Огарева, В.Курочкина, Д.Минаева, Саши Черного.

----------


## Lampada

Published on Apr 3, 2012 by Alika200711 Прозвучали произведения :
Вадим Левин «Гулял по улице щенок» 3,09
Вадим Левин «Глупая лошадь» 4,05
Вадим Левин «Джон Фул -- профессор трех наук» 5,20
Павел Коган «Угол» 8,00
Наум Коржавин « Овал» 9,15
Леонид Мартынов « Листья» 12,00
Леонид Мартынов «Вода» 12,58
Александр Пушкин из поэмы «Руслан и Людмила» 15,05 
Александр Пушкин «Бесы» 18,50
Александр Пушкин «Пиковая дама» 21,25
Александр Пушкин « Я вас любил...» 22,55
Булат Окуджава « В земные страсти вовлеченный...» 24,40
Булат Окуджава « Он,наконец,явился в дом» 28,00
Булат Окуджава « Песенка черепахи Тортиллы» 31,15
Александр Вертинский « Маленький креольчик» 35,34
Александр Вертинский « То,что я должен сказать» 39,45
Иосиф Бродский « Мы будем жить с тобой на берегу...» 44,55
Анна Ахматова « И упало каменное слово» 47,38
Анна Ахматова « Мне голос был...» 49,20
________________________________ *Мы будем жить с тобой на берегу,* 
Отгородившись высоченной дамбой 
От континента в небольшом кругу, 
Сооруженным самодельной лампой.  
Мы будем в карты воевать с тобой 
И слушать, как безумствует прибой, 
Покашливая, вздыхая непременно 
При слишком сильных дуновеньях ветра.  
Я буду стар, а ты - ты молода, 
Но выйдет так, как учат пионеры, 
Что счет пойдет на дни, не на года, 
Оставшиеся нам до новой эры.  
В Голландии своей, наоборот, 
Мы разведем с тобою огород 
И будем устриц жарить за порогом 
И солнечным питаться осьминогом. 
Пускай шумит, над огурцами дождь, 
Мы загорим с тобой по-эскимосски. 
И с нежностью ты тихо проведешь 
По девственной нетронутой полоске.  
Придет зима, отчаянно крутя 
Тростник на нашей кровле деревянной, 
И если мы произведем дитя, 
То назовем Андреем или Анной.  
Мы будем в карты воевать и вот 
Нас вместе с козырями отнесет 
Куда-нибудь извилина отлива, 
И наш ребенок будет молчаливо 
Смотреть, не понимая ничего, 
Как мотылек колотится о лампу, 
Когда настанет время для него 
Обратно перебраться через дамбу.  
( Иосиф Бродский)

----------


## Lampada

Пастернак Борис   *Свидание* 
Засыплет снег дороги, 
Завалит скаты крыш. 
Пойду размять я ноги,— 
За дверью ты стоишь.
Одна, в пальто осеннем, 
Без шляпы, без калош. 
Ты борёшься с волненьем 
И мокрый снег жуешь,
Деревья и ограды 
Уходят вдаль, во мглу. 
Одна средь снегопада 
Стоишь ты на углу.
Течет вода с косынки 
По рукаву в обшлаг, 
И каплями росинки 
Сверкают в волосах
И прядью белокурой 
Озарены: лицо, 
Косынка, и фигура, 
И это пальтецо. 
Снег на ресницах влажен, 
В твоих глазах тоска, 
И весь твой облик слажен 
Из одного куска.
Как будто бы железом, 
Обмокнутым в сурьму, 
Тебя вели нарезом 
По сердцу моему,
И в нем навек засело 
Смиренье этих черт, 
И оттого нет дела, 
Что свет жестокосерд. 
И оттого двоится 
Вся эта ночь в снегу, 
И провести границы 
Меж нас я не могу.
Но кто мы и откуда, 
Когда от всех тех лет 
Остались пересуды, 
А нас на свете нет?

----------


## Lampada

*Андрей Дементьев*   Н*икогда  ни о чем не жалейте вдогонку!* Если всё, что случилось, нельзя изменить,
  Как записку из прошлого, грусть свою скомкав,
  С этим прошлым порвите непрочную нить. 
  Никогда не жалейте о том, что случилось,
  Иль о том, что случится не может уже...
  Лишь бы озеро вашей души не мутилось,
  Да надежды, как птицы парили б в душе. 
  Не жалейте своей доброты и участья.
  Если даже за всё вам - усмешка в ответ.
  Кто-то в гении выбился, кто-то в начальство...
  Не жалейте, что Вам не досталось ИХ БЕД. 
  Никогда, никогда ни о чём не жалейте -
  Поздно начали вы или рано ушли.
  Кто-то пусть гениально играет на флейте,
  Но ведь песни берёт он из Вашей души. 
  Никогда, никогда ни о чём не жалейте -
  Ни потерянных дней, ни сгоревшей любви...
  Пусть другой гениально играет на флейте,
  Но ещё гениальнее слушали вы!

----------


## Lampada

Гармония жизни | Стихи | Андрей Дементьев - "Никогда не жалейте о том, что случилось..."

----------


## Lampada

*Ворона. Птичьи притчи*_Валентина Яроцкая_ 
Ворона белая прибилась к стае
И стала толковать своим товаркам:
– Не лучше вас я, просто я – другая…
Но продолжала стая злобно каркать. 
Клевали белую ворону, гнали,
Летели перья белые  повсюду,
И никогда и ничего ей не прощали,
А главное: что  чёрною не будет. 
И возроптала бедная ворона…
И крылья воздевая, словно руки,
Закаркала: – Хочу быть, Боже, чёрной,
Чтоб не терпеть ни мне, ни детям муки! 
Творца просила вычернить ей крылья,
Своей обиды кровной не скрывая:
Ведь мог же Он легко и без усилий
Защитой стать ей от вороньей стаи. 
А Бог любил и чёрных всех, и белых
И, душам их желая лишь спасенья,
Творенью каждому в лечебных целях 
Он открывал  тернистый путь смиренья. 
Вороне Бог послал кусочек скорби,
Её неблагодарной называя,
Он находил ворону  всё же гордой
И потому не отпускал из стаи. 
***   *Басня. Белая ворона.*  Бромберг Мария  
1 июля 2012 г. 10:25:33   Не терпит белую ворону стая,
Клюёт за необычный внешний вид, 
Виновна тем она, что не простая,
От белизны её в глазах рябит. 
- Смотрите, перекрасилась, нахалка!
Блондинкой стать решила нам на зло!
Ты не ворона, даже и не галка!
Откуда тебя ветром принесло? 
- Сознайся, верно, послана врагами,
Чтоб уничтожить наш вороний род!
Опасная игрушка – оригами,
Твоя здесь хитрость даром не пройдёт! 
- Несовместима с серым идеалом, -
Сурово произнёс старейшин слёт.
И порешили птицы всем кагалом
Изгнать её, пусть смерть себе найдёт. 
Отверженная Белая Ворона
Не сможет стаю переубедить.
Она одна, у стаи – власть закона…
Решив прервать никчёмной жизни нить, 
Блондинка камнем со скалы отвесной,
Сложивши крылья, прыгает, крича:
- Скорее в пропасть, раскрывайся бездна!
Тебя достойней нет мне палача! 
Погибла зря непонятая птица,
На радость хитрых злобных мудрецов.
Но через год успели народиться
Семь белых удивительных птенцов 
В обычных гнёздах серых подлецов! 
У басни этой есть чему учиться!

----------


## Eledhwen

Синеокая Россия. 
У России глаза незабудок,
Синеокая наша страна.
По утрам петухи ее будят,
В море лик умывает она. 
Расправляя по-девичьи платье,
Перед миром — красива, стройна,
Для меня ничего нет приятней,
Чем родная моя сторона. 
Пеньем птицы встречают рассветы,
В реках солнце полощет лучи,
Красоту прославляют поэты,
Родниковые бьются ключи. 
А Россия, то в ватнике старом,
То в кургузом пальтишке простом,
Смотрит вдаль и поет под гитару, 
И мечтает о счастье большом. 
А глаза, как озера, печальны,
Отражаю небес синеву,
Тихо светится некоей тайной,
Той, что держит нас всех на плаву.  _Гордон Татьяна_

----------


## Suobig

*Елена Михайлик — К вопросу о Гумилеве* 
А патриций империи сегодня вдребезги пьян.
Ему снится Дунай и горький речной туман,
Ему снится камень и дымные облака,
Неуютная, ускользающая строка. 
Не добудишься — а кто сегодня не пьян?
И чего б нам не пить, мы успели под Орлеан.
Пересмешник запел, берега под луной темны.
Этот мир уцелел до следующей весны. 
А весной — сухой перестук копыт и забот
И с любого холма уходит война в полет.
Где трещит основа, где гибель идет как сель,
Там где гаснет слово, патриций находит щель. 
В промежутке, в цезуре, выравнивается строй,
Отступает буря, откатывается прибой.
Против хода истории, против разлива — щит.
Мы — сейчас. Мы — живы. Время еще стоит. 
Утром примется воздух глотать пересохшим ртом.
Ничего не запишет — потом не будет потом,
Ни на этих равнинах, ни в праздничных кущах, где,
Водомерка бежит по прозрачной вечной воде. 
А покуда туман — лети, наслаждайся, пей,
И река давно за чертой паннонских степей.
Но она велика, ее слышно издалека.
Мы успеем, мы успеваем. Еще. Пока.

----------


## Suobig

I think, that if you can't feel this poem, you can't feel some important part of what Russia is:   *Безглагольность* 
Есть в русской природе усталая нежность,
Безмолвная боль затаенной печали,
Безвыходность горя, безгласность, безбрежность,
Холодная высь, уходящие дали. 
Приди на рассвете на склон косогора, —
Над зябкой рекою дымится прохлада,
Чернеет громада застывшего бора,
И сердцу так больно, и сердце не радо. 
Недвижный камыш. Не трепещет осока.
Глубокая тишь. Безглагольность покоя.
Луга убегают далеко-далеко.
Во всем утомленье — глухое, немое. 
Войди на закате, как в свежие волны,
В прохладную глушь деревенского сада, —
Деревья так сумрачно-странно-безмолвны,
И сердцу так грустно, и сердце не радо. 
Как будто душа о желанном просила,
И сделали ей незаслуженно больно.
И сердце простило, но сердце застыло,
И плачет, и плачет, и плачет невольно.  _                          Константин Бальмонт_

----------


## Lampada

> *Безглагольность*    _                          Константин Бальмонт_

----------


## Suobig

Pictures are beautiful, but the actor is reading too mechanically, IMHO. Like this one more: Безглагольность Бальмонт К. Д. — slv — Фрагмент — MOSKVA.FM He's reading too fast (because time is limited, I think), but his intonations are great.

----------


## Lampada

Ещё есть:  ww.youtube.com/watch?v=cud-63CyBP0

----------


## Suobig

*Женщине*  
Ты — женщина, ты — книга между книг,
Ты — свернутый, запечатлённый свиток;
В его строках и дум и слов избыток,
В его листах безумен каждый миг. 
Ты — женщина, ты — ведьмовский напиток!
Он жжет огнем, едва в уста проник;
Но пьющий пламя подавляет крик
И славословит бешено средь пыток. 
Ты — женщина, и этим ты права.
От века убрана короной звёздной,
Ты — в наших безднах образ божества! 
Мы для тебя влечём ярём железный,
Тебе мы служим, тверди гор дробя,
И молимся — от века — на тебя!  _                  Валерий Брюсов_

----------


## Suobig

*         * * ** 
Какая ночь! Я не могу...
Не спится мне. Такая лунность!
Еще как будто берегу
В душе утраченную юность. 
Подруга охладевших лет,
Не называй игру любовью.
Пусть лучше этот лунный свет
Ко мне струится к изголовью. 
Пусть искаженные черты
Он обрисовывает смело, —
Ведь разлюбить не сможешь ты,
Как полюбить ты не сумела. 
Любить лишь можно только раз.
Вот оттого ты мне чужая,
Что липы тщетно манят нас,
В сугробы ноги погружая. 
Ведь знаю я и знаешь ты,
Что в этот отсвет лунный, синий
На этих липах не цветы —
На этих липах снег да иней. 
Что отлюбили мы давно,
Ты — не меня, а я — другую,
И нам обоим все равно
Играть в любовь недорогую. 
Но все ж ласкай и обнимай
В лукавой страсти поцелуя,
Пусть сердцу вечно снится май
И та, что навсегда люблю я.  *                            С. Есенин*

----------


## plosheet

Во мне рассказ о том живет, как лебедь умирает,-
Журчит вода, туман плывет, а лебедь умирает. 
Был величав рожденья миг, и смерть полна величья,
Она торжественно грядет, ведь лебедь умирает. 
Он наполняет песней тьму своей последней ночи,
Но приближается восход, и лебедь умирает. 
Я часто слышал от людей, что лебеди безумны,
Там где любил, на лоне вод, там лебедь умирает. 
Все песни должен он успеть пропеть перед кончиной,
Ведь славя гибели приход лишь лебедь умирает. 
Но кто слыхал когда-нибудь, что умер он в пустыне?
Когда в пустыню смерть идет, не лебедь умирает. 
О нет!  Вверяет смерть волне в объятьях волн рожденный.
В последний миг тростник шепнет:  "Здесь лебедь умирает". 
Моя волна, любовь моя, раскрой свои объятья,
Пусть в них вне горя и забот твой лебедь умирает. 
М.Хамиди (1914 -1986)

----------


## Suobig

*         * * ** 
Свободы сеятель пустынный,
Я вышел рано, до звезды;
Рукою чистой и безвинной
В порабощенные бразды
Бросал живительное семя —
Но потерял я только время,
Благие мысли и труды... 
Паситесь, мирные народы!
Вас не разбудит чести клич.
К чему стадам дары свободы?
Их должно резать или стричь.
Наследство их из рода в роды
Ярмо с гремушками да бич.  *                           А. Пушкин*

----------


## Suobig

Продолжая тему сеятелей.  *         Сеятелям* 
Сеятель знанья на ниву народную! 
Почву ты, что ли, находишь бесплодную, 
         Худы ль твои семена? 
Робок ли сердцем ты? слаб ли ты силами? 
Труд награждается всходами хилыми, 
         Доброго мало зерна! 
Где ж вы, умелые, с бодрыми лицами, 
Где же вы, с полными жита кошницами? 
Труд засевающих робко, крупицами, 
         Двиньте вперед! 
Сейте разумное, доброе, вечное, 
Сейте! Спасибо вам скажет сердечное 
         Русский народ...  *                                      Н. Некрасов*

----------


## krwright

Сергей Есенин 
Мне грустно на тебя смотреть
------- 
Мне грустно на тебя смотреть,
Какая боль, какая жалость!
Знать, только ивовая медь
Нам в сентябре с тобой осталась. 
Чужие губы разнесли
Твое тепло и трепет тела.
Как будто дождик моросит
С души, немного омертвелой. 
Ну что ж! Я не боюсь его.
Иная радость мне открылась.
Ведь не осталось ничего,
Как только желтый тлен и сырость. 
Ведь и себя я не сберег
Для тихой жизни, для улыбок.
Так мало пройдено дорог,
Так много сделано ошибок. 
Смешная жизнь, смешной разлад.
Так было и так будет после.
Как кладбище, усеян сад
В берез изглоданные кости. 
Вот так же отцветем и мы
И отшумим, как гости сада...
Коль нет цветов среди зимы,
Так и грустить о них не надо. 
1923

----------


## Suobig

*            * * ** 
 Мне говорят, что нужно уезжать.
     Да-да. Благодарю. Я собираюсь.
     Да-да. Я понимаю. Провожать
     не следует. Да, я не потеряюсь. 
     Ах, что вы говорите — дальний путь.
     Какой-нибудь ближайший полустанок.
     Ах, нет, не беспокойтесь. Как-нибудь.
     Я вовсе налегке. Без чемоданов. 
     Да-да. Пора идти. Благодарю.
     Да-да. Пора. И каждый понимает.
     Безрадостную зимнюю зарю
     над родиной деревья поднимают. 
     Все кончено. Не стану возражать.
     Ладони бы пожать — и до свиданья.
     Я выздоровел. Нужно уезжать.
     Да-да. Благодарю за расставанье. 
     Вези меня по родине, такси.
     Как будто бы я адрес забываю.
     В умолкшие поля меня неси.
     Я, знаешь ли, с отчизны выбываю. 
     Как будто бы я адрес позабыл:
     к окошку запотевшему приникну
     и над рекой, которую любил,
     я расплачусь и лодочника крикну. 
     (Все кончено. Теперь я не спешу.
     Езжай назад спокойно, ради Бога.
     Я в небо погляжу и подышу
     холодным ветром берега другого.) 
     Ну, вот и долгожданный переезд.
     Кати назад, не чувствуя печали.
     Когда войдешь на родине в подъезд,
     я к берегу пологому причалю. 
                                                *И. Бродский*  Слушать

----------


## Suobig

*                * * ** 
Воротишься на родину. Ну что ж.
     Гляди вокруг, кому еще ты нужен,
     кому теперь в друзья ты попадешь?
     Воротишься, купи себе на ужин 
     какого-нибудь сладкого вина,
     смотри в окно и думай понемногу:
     во всем твоя одна, твоя вина,
     и хорошо. Спасибо. Слава Богу. 
     Как хорошо, что некого винить,
     как хорошо, что ты никем не связан,
     как хорошо, что до смерти любить
     тебя никто на свете не обязан. 
     Как хорошо, что никогда во тьму
     ничья рука тебя не провожала,
     как хорошо на свете одному
     идти пешком с шумящего вокзала. 
     Как хорошо, на родину спеша,
     поймать себя в словах неоткровенных
     и вдруг понять, как медленно душа
     заботится о новых переменах.  *                                          И. Бродский*  Слушать

----------


## Suobig

*                Забытая деревня* 
                            _1_
У бурмистра Власа бабушка Ненила
Починить избенку лесу попросила.
Отвечал: нет лесу, и не жди — не будет!»
«Вот приедет барин — барин нас рассудит,
Барин сам увидит, что плоха избушка,
И велит дать лесу», — думает старушка. 
                            _2_ 
Кто-то по соседству, лихоимец жадный,
У крестьян землицы косячок изрядный
Оттягал, отрезал плутовским манером.
«Вот приедет барин: будет землемерам! —
Думают крестьяне.- Скажет барин слово —
И землицу нашу отдадут нам снова». 
                            _3_ 
Полюбил Наташу хлебопашец вольный,
Да перечит девке немец сердобольный,
Главный управитель. «Погодим, Игнаша,
Вот приедет барин!» — говорит Наташа.
Малые, большие — дело чуть за спором -
«Вот приедет барин!» — повторяют хором… 
                            _4_ 
Умерла Ненила; на чужой землице
У соседа-плута — урожай сторицей;
Прежние парнишки ходят бородаты;
Хлебопашец вольный угодил в солдаты,
И сама Наташа свадьбой уж не бредит…
Барина всё нету… барин всё не едет! 
                            _5_ 
Наконец однажды середи дороги
Шестернею цугом показались дроги:
На дрогах высокий гроб стоит дубовый,
А в гробу-то барин; а за гробом — новый.
Старого отпели, новый слезы вытер,
Сел в свою карету — и уехал в Питер. 
                                     *Н. Некрасов*

----------


## Lampada

_В архиве Анны Ахматовой сохранился автограф стихотворения, 
которое приписывается Николаю Гумилеву._     *Жди меня. Я не вернусь* - это выше сил. Если ранее не смог -
значит — не любил.
Но скажи, зачем тогда,
уж который год,
я Всевышнего прошу,
чтоб тебя берёг. 
Ждёшь меня? Я не вернусь,
- не смогу. Прости,
что стояла только грусть
на моём пути.
Может быть,
средь белых скал
и святых могил
я найду
кого искал, кто меня любил?
Жди меня. Я — не вернусь!

----------


## Lampada

Дмитрий Быков  На даче жить, читать журналы!
Дожди, распутицей грозя,
Из грядок сделали каналы,
И оттого копать нельзя.
С линялой книжкой на коленях
Сидеть в жасминовых кустах
И давних отзвуки полемик
Следить с улыбкой на устах.
Приёмник ловит позывные
Негаснущего "Маяка",
И что за год идёт в России —
Нельзя сказать наверняка. Читать журнал на мокрой даче,
На Яхроме, Оке, Шексне, —
Я не хотел бы жить иначе,
В литературе в том числе.
Непрочный дом, союз непрочный
(Но кто его не заключал?)
Интеллигенции и почвы —
Предельно крайних двух начал.
Цветные ромбы на верандах,
Щенок — воров остерегать,
Четырехкомнатный курятник,
Усадьбы жалкий суррогат,
И в магазине поселковом
С полудня хвост за творогом,
И битва в раже бестолковом
С превосходящим нас врагом —
Ордою наглых беспредельно
Сурепок, щавелей, хвощей;
Приют убогих, богадельня
Отживших в городе вещей,
Бомонд, гуляющий в обносках,
Под вечер пляски комаров
И шкаф со стопкой огоньковских
И новомирских номеров.
В глуши, вдали от злых красоток
И от полуденных морей,
На Родине в десяток соток,
Зато не общей, а моей,
Последыш, рыцарь суррогата
(На сердце руку положа),
Тот дачник, проклятый когда-то
Врагом пингвина и ужа,
Я продолжаю наше дело
И представляю древний род,
Возделывая неумело
Неплодоносный огород
В родной традиции, со слабым
Запасом навыков простых, —
Соотносясь с ее масштабом,
Как дача с вотчиной Толстых;
Не ради выгоды, но ради
Возни родной, ручной, живой
Латаю лакуны в ограде
И потолок над головой.
Я чужд эстетам синелицым,
И Муза у меня не та —
С глазами фурии, со шприцем
И ямой крашеного рта,
Но Муза баловней старинных —
В тенях и бликах, в гамаке,
В венке, в укусах комариных,
С журнальной книжкою в руке

----------


## Lampada

Сегодня исполняется 147 лет со Дня Рождения *Константина Дмитриевича Бальмонта.*      КОНСТАНТИН БАЛЬМОНТ  Есть в русской природе усталая нежность,  Безмолвная боль затаенной печали,  Безвыходность горя, безгласность, безбрежность,  Холодная высь, уходящие дали.   Приди на рассвете на склон косогора, -  Над зябкой рекою дымится прохлада,  Чернеет громада застывшего бора,  И сердцу так больно, и сердце не радо.   Недвижный камыш. Не трепещет осока.  Глубокая тишь. Безглагольность покоя.  Луга убегают далёко-далёко.  Во всем утомленье - глухое, немое.   Войди на закате, как в свежие волны,  В прохладную глушь деревенского сада, -  Деревья так сумрачно-странно-безмолвны,  И сердцу так грустно, и сердце не радо.   Как будто душа о желанном просила,  И сделали ей незаслуженно больно.  И сердце простило, но сердце застыло,  И плачет, и плачет, и плачет невольно. "  * * *   
Мне странно подумать, что трезвые люди
Способны затеять войну.
Я весь — в созерцательном радостном чуде,
У ласковой мысли в плену. Мне странно подумать, что люди враждуют,
Я каждому рад уступить.
Мечты мне смеются, любовно колдуют,
И ткут золотистую нить. Настолько исполнен я их ароматом,
Настолько чужда мне вражда,
Что, если б в сражении был я солдатом,
Спокойно б стрелял я тогда. Стрелял бы я метко, из честности бранной,
Но верил бы в жизнь глубоко.
Без гнева, без страха, без злобы обманной,
Убил бы и умер легко. И знал бы, убивши, легко умирая, Что всё же мы братья сейчас, Что это ошибка, ошибка чужая На миг затуманила нас. ***  Я ненавижу человечество,  Я от него бегу спеша.  Мое единое отечество —  Моя пустынная душа.   С людьми скучаю до чрезмерности,  Одно и то же вижу в них.  Желаю случая, неверности,  Влюблен в движение и в стих.   О, как люблю, люблю случайности,  Внезапно взятый поцелуй,  И весь восторг — до сладкой крайности,  И стих, в котором пенье струй.  ***  К. Бальмонт  _посвящение Лавру Корнилову _  В стране, что ложью обессилена,  Средь жалких умственных калек,  Где, что ни слово, то извилина,  Ты прямодушный человек.  В тебе спокойный ум крестьянина,  И дух бесстрашный казака,  Была душа заботой ранена,  Но жертва родине легка.  Где власть - безвластье, где скоплением  Кривых затей всех душит нас,  Своим достойным выступлением  Напомнил ты, что грозен час.  Твоя нога в бою прострелена,  Не дух звездой уводит в твердь.  Ты всем напомнил: "Здесь расщелина,  Засыпьте пропасть. Или - смерть".  Как белый лебедь, полный гордости,  Плывет, и им светла волна,  Твой лик твердит: "Нам нужно твердости,  Любовь к России нам нужна".  Перед тобой склонен в восторге я.  Он предрешенный твой удел:  Ведь имя Лавра и Георгия  Герою битв и смелых дел.  С тобой душою вместе в плене я,  Но что бы ни промолвил суд,  Бойцу, я знаю, поколения  Венец лавровый принесут.
***  Внемля ветру, тополь гнется, с неба дождь осенний льется,  Надо мною раздается мерный стук часов стенных;  Мне никто не улыбнется, и тревожно сердце бьется,  И из уст невольно рвется монотонный грустный стих;  И как тихий дальний топот, за окном я слышу ропот,  Непонятный странный шепот — шепот капель дождевых.   Отчего так ветру скучно? Плачет, ноет он докучно, —  И в ответ ему стозвучно капли бьются и бегут;  Я внемлю, мне так же скучно, грусть со мною неразлучна,  Равномерно, однозвучно рифмы стройные текут;  В эту пору непогоды, под унылый плач Природы,  Дни, мгновенья, точно годы — годы медленно идут.

----------


## Lampada

Читает *Диана Козакевич*    *Евгений Евтушенко**Проклятье века — это спешка,*и человек, стирая пот,
 по жизни мечется, как пешка,
попав затравленно в цейтнот. 
Поспешно пьют, поспешно любят,
и опускается душа.
Поспешно бьют, поспешно губят,
а после каются, спеша. 
Но ты хотя б однажды в мире,
когда он спит или кипит,
остановись, как лошадь в мыле,
почуяв пропасть у копыт. 
Остановись на полдороге,
доверься небу, как судье,
подумай — если не о боге —
хотя бы просто о себе. 
Под шелест листьев обветшалых,
под паровозный хриплый крик
пойми: забегавшийся — жалок,
остановившийся — велик. 
Пыль суеты сует сметая,
ты вспомни вечность наконец,
и нерешительность святая
вольется в ноги, как свинец. 
Есть в нерешительности сила,
когда по ложному пути
вперед на ложные светила
ты не решаешься идти. 
Топча, как листья, чьи-то лица,
остановись! Ты слеп, как Вий.
И самый шанс остановиться
безумством спешки не убий. 
Когда шагаешь к цели бойко,
как по ступеням, по телам,
остановись, забывший бога,—
ты по себе шагаешь сам! 
Когда тебя толкает злоба
к забвенью собственной души,
к бесчестью выстрела и слова,
не поспеши, не соверши! 
Остановись, идя вслепую,
о население Земли!
Замри, летя из кольта, пуля,
и бомба в воздухе, замри! 
О человек, чье имя свято,
подняв глаза с молитвой ввысь,
среди распада и разврата
остановись, остановись!

----------


## plosheet

О голуби в лазурной вышине!
Дивлюсь камфарной вашей белизне.
Как хлопья быстро тающего снега,
Летите с крыш, прекрасные, ко мне. 
Духой тянусь я к вам, моим друзьям.
Лишь солнце на востоке по утрам
Блеснет лучами-крыльями, как птица,-
Вы с воркотней летите по дворам. 
Еще царит повсюду тишина - 
Я вижу вас у своего окна.
Сама земля, что слышит ваши песни,
Дыханием любви осенена. 
И кажется, я издавна знаком
И с утренним чуть слышным ветерком,
Что мне приносит нежные напевы,
И с голубиным вашим языком. 
Мы широко вам двери распахнем,
Мы в человечьи гнезда вас зовем:
О голуби, пусть трепет ваших крыльев
Веселым шумом наполняет дом! 
И в переулке гомон птичьх стай,
Как будто здесь врата открылись в рай,
И ангелы спускаются на землю,
А вам пора лететь в небесный край. 
Вы голодны ль, нужна ли вам вода -
Не слышно жалоб ваших никогда,
Ни стон, ни крик не вырвутся наружу,
Звучит лишь песнь любви - всегда! 
Спускайтесь и садитесь все кругом
я накормлю вас розовым пшеном
Мне видеть вас, о голуби, приятней,
Чем суету людскую за окном.  
-------------------------------------------------
Одна пичуга под крылом головку прячет,
Другая подняла содом.-что это значит? 
Одна  - покорная - кладет главу на плаху,
А та проворная,поет,не зная страха. 
Одна отдать гнездо должна на разграбленье,
А та - беспечности полна в своем владенье. 
Коварный сокол у одной птенцев погубит,
Другая выводок большой хранит,голубит. 
Одна,со сломанным крылом,попалась в сет,
А это - в небе голубом, вся в ярком свете. 
Одна,чтоб накормить детей,им корм разыщет,
А это силою когтей отнимет пищу. 
Одна из клюва напоить птенцов водою,
А та - гнездо ее спалит и все живое. 
Одна жестокости судьбы весь век свой видит,
А та - в борьбе и без борьбы  обидит. 
Одна,пронзенная шипом ,в мученьях бьется,
Та ж,опьяненная цветком,поет,смеется 
О ты,которая к цветам полна любовью:
Ты тело отдаешь шипом,зальешь их кровью. 
Головку прячешь,как весна,что бурь боится....
Благословенна ты одна,молчунья-птица!

----------


## Lampada

Как красиво!  А чьё это?

----------


## plosheet

Эти стихи переведены с персидского.Я думаю ,что здесь могут быть и переводные стихи. Или надо отдельную тему открыть?

----------


## Lampada

> Эти стихи переведены с персидского.Я думаю ,что здесь могут быть и переводные стихи. Или надо отдельную тему открыть?

 Конечно, стихи могут быть и переводные.  Не нужно отдельную тему открывать. Желательно знать, кто переводчик, если это известно.

----------


## iCake

No offense, but someone tell me what is переводные стихи? Maybe it's better to say переведенные стихи?

----------


## Lampada

Я автоматически написала "переводные стихи" по аналогии с термином _переводная литература_. Переводная литература — Википедия  _
Переведенные_ я бы сказала о конкретных стихах, языке, с конкретным переводчиком. 
 Вот примеры из Гугла: _нужен короткий стих или отрывок, русского поэта переведенный на английский.  Здесь планирую собирать переведенные мною иностранные стихотворения, Стихи избранные и переведенные Федором Сологубом._

----------


## Suobig

There's a poem that, i think, fits well current historical moment: 
А патриций империи сегодня вдребезги пьян.
Ему снится Дунай и горький речной туман,
Ему снится камень и дымные облака,
Неуютная, ускользающая строка. 
Не добудишься — а кто сегодня не пьян?
И чего б нам не пить — мы успели под Орлеан.
Пересмешник пропел, берега под луной темны.
Этот мир уцелел до следующей весны. 
А весной — сухой перестук копыт и забот.
И с любого холма уходит война в полёт.
Где трещит основа, где гибель идет, как сель,
Там, где гаснет слово, патриций находит щель 
В промежутке, в цезуре выравнивается строй.
Отступает буря, откатывается прибой.
Против хода истории, против разрыва — щит.
Мы — сейчас. Мы — живы. Время ещё стоит. 
Утром примется воздух глотать пересохшим ртом.
Ничего не запишет — потом не будет "потом"
Ни на этих равнинах, ни в праздничных кущах, где
Водомерка бежит по прозрачной, вечной воде. 
А туман такой густой — наслаждайся, пей.
И река давно за чертой паннонских степей.
Но она велика, ее слышно издалека.
Мы успеем. Мы успеваем. Еще. Пока.  _Елена Михайлик_

----------


## Suobig

*Северовосток*  
Расплясались, разгулялись бесы
По России вдоль и поперек.
Рвет и крутит снежные завесы
Выстуженный северовосток. 
Ветер обнаженных плоскогорий,
Ветер тундр, полесий и поморий,
Черный ветер ледяных равнин,
Ветер смут, побоищ и погромов,
Медных зорь, багровых окоемов,
Красных туч и пламенных годин. 
Этот ветер был нам верным другом
На распутьях всех лихих дорог:
Сотни лет мы шли навстречу вьюгам
С юга вдаль — на северо-восток.
Войте, вейте, снежные стихии,
Заметая древние гроба:
В этом ветре вся судьба России — 
Страшная безумная судьба. 
В этом ветре гнет веков свинцовых:
Русь Малют, Иванов, Годуновых,
Хищников, опричников, стрельцов,
Свежевателей живого мяса,
Чертогона, вихря, свистопляса:
Быль царей и явь большевиков. 
Что менялось? Знаки и возглавья.
Тот же ураган на всех путях:
В комиссарах — дурь самодержавья,
Взрывы революции в царях.
Вздеть на виску, выбить из подклетья,
И швырнуть вперед через столетья
Вопреки законам естества —
Тот же хмель и та же трын-трава.
Ныне ль, даве ль — всё одно и то же:
Волчьи морды, машкеры и рожи,
Спертый дух и одичалый мозг,
Сыск и кухня Тайных Канцелярий,
Пьяный гик осатанелых тварей,
Жгучий свист шпицрутенов и розг,
Дикий сон военных поселений,
Фаланстер, парадов и равнений,
Павлов, Аракчеевых, Петров,
Жутких Гатчин, страшных Петербургов,
Замыслы неистовых хирургов
И размах заплечных мастеров. 
Сотни лет тупых и зверских пыток,
И еще не весь развернут свиток
И не замкнут список палачей,
Бред Разведок, ужас Чрезвычаек —
Ни Москва, ни Астрахань, ни Яик
Не видали времени горчей. 
Бей в лицо и режь нам грудь ножами,
Жги войной, усобьем, мятежами —
Сотни лет навстречу всем ветрам
Мы идем по ледяным пустыням —
Не дойдем и в снежной вьюге сгинем
Иль найдем поруганный наш храм, — 
Нам ли весить замысел Господний?
Всё поймем, всё вынесем, любя, —
Жгучий ветр полярной преисподней,
Божий Бич! приветствую тебя.  *Максимилиан Волошин*
1920

----------


## Lampada

Стих *Геннадия Шпаликова*.  Читает *Михаил Ефремов*  
По несчастью или к счастью,
    Истина проста:
Никогда не возвращайся
    В прежние места.  Даже если пепелище
    Выглядит вполне,
Не найти того, что ищем,
    Ни тебе, ни мне.  Путешествие в обратно
    Я бы запретил,
Я прошу тебя, как брата,
    Душу не мути.  А не то рвану по следу —
    Кто меня вернёт? —
И на валенках уеду
    В сорок пятый год.  В сорок пятом угадаю,
    Там, где — боже мой! —
Будет мама молодая
    И отец живой.

----------


## Lampada

Стих написал Гена Шпаликов

----------


## Lampada

*Владимир Васильев читает стихи.* Обсуждение на LiveInternet -    Владимир Васильев читает стихи Некрасова, Маркса, Державина, Крылова, Веневитинова, Толстого, Фета, Тютчева, Федотова, Огарева, Курочкина, Минаева (Михаила Бурбонова), Саши Черного.

----------


## Lampada

Кто-то
упрямо и властно
мне смотрит в затылок,
требуя —
обернись,
оглянись!
А я не оглядываюсь —
догадываюсь,
что увижу,
когда обернусь.
Там,
у меня за спиною, —
мосты,
сожженные мною,
взрывов огненные кусты,
крест
у двести второй версты,
свет одинокой звезды.
А дальше,
если дальше еще оглянуться назад, —
сад,
где яблоки до сих пор на ветках висят,
и листья не увядают.
Яблоки моего детства не опадают.
Яблоки моего детства,
там,
у меня за спиною,
упадут только со мною,
однажды,
когда я обернусь туда.
Вот и иду,
стараясь не оборачиваться,
хотя слышу, как яблони мои
шелестят в тишине,
и дорога моя,
удлиняясь,
все укорачивается,
и чем дальше они —
тем ближе они ко мне.  _http://levitansky.ru/_

----------


## Lampada

Каждый выбирает для себя женщину, религию, дорогу. Дьяволу служить или пророку – каждый выбирает для себя.  Каждый выбирает по себе слово для любви и для молитвы. Шпагу для дуэли, меч для битвы каждый выбирает по себе.  Каждый выбирает по себе. Щит и латы, посох и заплаты, меру окончательной расплаты каждый выбирает по себе.  Каждый выбирает для себя. Выбираю тоже – как умею. Ни к кому претензий не имею. Каждый выбирает для себя.  Ю.Левитанский

----------


## Lampada

Горящими листьями пахнет в саду. Прощайте, я больше сюда не приду. Дымится бумага, чернеют листы. Сжигаю мосты.  Чернеют листы, тяжелеет рука. Бикфордовым шнуром дымится строка. Последние листья, деревья пусты. Сжигаю мосты.  Прощайте, прощальный свершаю обряд. Осенние листья, как порох, горят. И капли на стеклах, как слезы, чисты.  Сжигаю мосты. Я больше уже не приду в этот сад. Иду, чтоб уже не вернуться назад. До ранней, зеленой, последней звезды сжигаю мосты. 
Юрий Левитанский

----------


## Lampada

ЗАЧЕМ ДУРАКУ МОРЕ  Подарили дураку море. Он потрогал его. Пощупал.  Обмакнул и лизнул палец. Был соленым и горьким палец.  Тогда в море дурак плюнул. Близко плюнул. Подальше плюнул.  Плевать в море всем интересно. Дураку это даже лестно.  Но устал он. И скучно стало. Сел дурак на песок устало.  Повернулся спиной к прибою. Стал в лото играть. Сам с собою.  То выигрывает, то проигрывает. На губной гармошке поигрывает.  Проиграет дурак море!.. А зачем дураку море? 
Юрий Левитанский

----------


## Lampada

«Фотография»  
Арсений Тарковский _ 
О.М. Грудцовой_     В сердце дунет ветер тонкий,    И летишь, летишь стремглав,    А любовь на фотоплёнке    Душу держит за рукав,     У забвения, как птица,    По зерну крадёт — и что ж?    Не пускает распылиться,    Хоть и умер, а живёшь —     Не вовсю, а в сотой доле,    Под сурдинку и во сне,    Словно бродишь где-то в поле    В запредельной стороне.     Всё, что мило, зримо, живо,    Повторяет свой полёт,    Если ангел объектива    Под крыло твой мир берёт.     1957

----------


## Lampada

*Не жалуйся! Не бойся! Не проси!* *Олег Кочеров* 
   Не верь словам, а проверяй делами.
   За внешним блеском кроется печаль.
   Хорошему порой не доверяли
   И часто обжигались - очень жаль. 
 Не верь всему, что говорят, пустое.
     За правду - в грудь, а рыльце-то в пушке.
     Храни достойно светлое с любовью.
     Однажды счастье прилетит к тебе. 
  Не верь, они ж не сняли маски.
   У них всё лучшее - почти кино.
   Не слушай, привирают сказки.
   И быть тому, что суждено. 
Не верь, когда в кармане пусто.
     Бесплатный сыр тебе не по зубам.
     Вставай, борись, когда тоскливо, грустно
     Без зависти смотри по сторонам. 
 Не верь - обман не добродетель.
   Добро за слабость принимается, пойми.
   Наставила капканов жизнь и петель
   Не жалуйся! Не бойся! Не проси!

----------


## Lampada

"Но помни, что ты настоящий - 
Лишь всё потеряв,
Что запах острее и слаще
У срезанных трав, 
Что всякого горя и смрада
Хлебнёшь ты сполна,
Что сломана гроздь винограда
Во имя вина".   
.......................... 
Иван Елагин

----------


## Lampada

https://didakt-text.blogspot.com/201...-post.html?m=1

----------


## Lampada

Саша Чёрный 
Родился карлик Новый Год,
Горбатый, сморщенный урод,
    Тоскливый шут и скептик,
    Мудрец и эпилептик. 
"Так вот он - милый божий свет?
А где же солнце? Солнца нет!
    А, впрочем, я не первый,
    Не стоит портить нервы". 
И люди людям в этот час
Бросали: "С Новым Годом вас!"
    Кто честно заикаясь,
    Кто кисло ухмыляясь... 
Ну, как же тут не поздравлять?
Двенадцать месяцев опять
    Мы будем спать и хныкать
    И пальцем в небо тыкать. 
От мудрых, средних и ослов
Родятся реки старых слов,
    Но кто еще, как прежде,
    Пойдет кутить к надежде? 
Ах, милый, хилый Новый Год,
Горбатый, сморщенный урод!
    Зажги среди тумана
    Цветной фонарь обмана. 
Зажги! Мы ждали много лет -
Быть может, солнца вовсе нет?
    Дай чуда! Ведь бывало
    Чудес в веках не мало... 
Какой ты старый, Новый Год!
Ведь мы равно наоборот
    Считать могли бы годы,
    Не исказив природы. 
Да... Много мудрого у нас...
А впрочем, с Новым Годом вас!
    Давайте спать и хныкать
    И пальцем в небо тыкать.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/OeMpeHE6E9g 
Евгений Евтушенко 
Людей неинтересных в мире нет.
Их судьбы — как истории планет.
У каждой все особое, свое,
и нет планет, похожих на нее. 
А если кто-то незаметно жил
и с этой незаметностью дружил,
он интересен был среди людей
самой неинтересностью своей. 
У каждого — свой тайный личный мир.
Есть в мире этом самый лучший миг.
Есть в мире этом самый страшный час,
но это все неведомо для нас. 
И если умирает человек,
с ним умирает первый его снег,
и первый поцелуй, и первый бой…
Все это забирает он с собой. 
Да, остаются книги и мосты,
машины и художников холсты,
да, многому остаться суждено,
но что-то ведь уходит все равно! 
Таков закон безжалостной игры.
Не люди умирают, а миры.
Людей мы помним, грешных и земных.
А что мы знали, в сущности, о них? 
Что знаем мы про братьев, про друзей,
что знаем о единственной своей?
И про отца родного своего
мы, зная все, не знаем ничего. 
Уходят люди… Их не возвратить.
Их тайные миры не возродить.
И каждый раз мне хочется опять
от этой невозвратности кричать.

----------


## Lampada

Ночью убегай из дома
в олимпийке на пижаму -
научу тебя плохому
в темноте за гаражами.
Вечер северных окраин
снегом южным припорошен.
Я пою Захара Мая
и кажусь тебе хорошим. 
Мы едва с тобой знакомы,
но плохой казаться силясь
ты зовёшь в свой тихий омут
пока черти отлучились.
Старший брат на русском марше,
мама пашет, папа квасит.
Не стремись казаться старше – 
жизнь сама потом подкрасит.
Будут партаки-скрижали,
будут ранние морщины,
будет Ба́ли, будут дали,
будут разные мужчины. 
Будет много, дорогая,
оху*тельных историй – 
мы ж из детства уезжаем
кто на скором, кто на скорой. 
Это в Ницце целоваться
могут дети у причалов.
Где тут нам любить в пятнадцать – 
нам бы выжить для начала.
Где-то ночь сгущает воздух
и наводит сладкий морок,
а у нас темнеет поздно…
Тут бы было лет по сорок
что Ромео, что Джульетте.
Здесь Россия, здесь веками
правят пожилые дети 
молодыми стариками.
Я вангую, что однажды
к расписной поставит стенке
нас седых, томимых жаждой
вертухай с лицом младенца.
Как кредитные проценты
неизбежный, планомерный,
всех поставит на коленки.
Вот как я тебя, примерно.
Впрочем, это всё не точно.
В этом хладе замогильном
счастье, как эффект побочный,
пусть не часто, но стабильно.
Не тушуйся, это юмор.
Будь фартовая по масти.
Да, и набивать не вздумай
моё имя на запястье. 
Слава Малахов

----------


## Lampada

https://youtube.com/channel/UC5ypGDZFHZB7_r3zYT1pDOw

----------


## Lampada

Дмитрий Минаев    *Чудный край...* 
Здесь бьётся сердце 
Так отзывчиво, так чутко... 
Почему же нам на юге 
Хорошо, но как-то жутко?  
Почему нас раздражает 
Ранним утром, в час заката, 
Эта праздничная роскошь 
Красок, света, аромата,  
Это небо, постоянно 
Голубое, вздохи моря? 
Или так сильна привычка, 
Неотвязная, как горе,  
Та привычка роковая 
К вечным сумеркам, к туманам, 
К бесконечному простору 
Наших нив и к тем полянам,  
Где не видят люди солнца 
Иногда по полугоду, 
Где мы грустною любовью 
Любим грустную природу?..  
Там, на севере далёком, 
Мы слились с другою сферой, 
Мы привыкли к серым тучам, 
К серым будням, к жизни серой,  
И ликующия краски, 
Блеск и вечный праздник юга 
Будят в нас невольный трепет 
Изумленья и испуга. 
1863

----------


## Lampada

https://lyricstranslate.com/ru/%D1%8...-have-say.html

----------

